# Fuuka



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuuka
by Seo Kouji



*Synopsis:*​Yuu Haruna just moved into town and love to be on twitter. Out on his way to buy dinner he bumps into a mysterious girl, Fuuka Akitsuki, who breaks his phone thinking he was trying to take a picture of her panties. How will his new life change now?
- _by MAL_
​
*Genres:* Drama, Ecchi, Music, Romance, School, Shounen
*Chapters:* 126 (as of September 2016)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Release:* Weekly  (in Shuukan Shounen Magazine)
*Old Threads: *


***
​
​
Holy shit, Fuuka's violent behavior sure is going to be fun.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

That... premise...

I'm jumping on this rage train with a first class ticket.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuuka is definitely her mother's daughter.


----------



## Scud (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds like a real bitch. I like where this is going already.


----------



## Acetown (Feb 8, 2014)

Get me a ticket, I'm jumping on the train from start to finish with you guys. Got to get myself mentally prepared for this, I could sense more bullshit incoming than the other two mangas put together. By the way when is the chapter out?


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

Chapter is already out:

Ch.147


----------



## rajin (Feb 8, 2014)

*TATAMARU *mind your manners.

and if she is the daughter we all expect >> almost confirmed then i am also jumping into this series.

now i will start KIMI NO IRU MACHI TOO.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

All I read is

TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER


----------



## Acetown (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Dream. Seo moves quickly. Was that Eba as a teacher? Damn Fuka is violent. You kind already see where the beginning chapters are headed.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

So apparently japanese highschool girls think it's okay to destroy someone's expensive phone out of rage


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

That righteous female anger makes everything acceptable.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 8, 2014)

Well she's an improvement to Yuzuki at least.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> Well she's an improvement to Yuzuki at least.



If injuries and property damage are an improvement to Yuzuki...


----------



## Scud (Feb 8, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> Well she's an improvement to Yuzuki at least.


Yuzuki was pretty benign at first.

So we've got another beta male protagonist that is inexplicably attracted to a girl that will, in all likelihood, end up making his life a living hell. Seo must _really_ like playing around with this premise.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 8, 2014)

Tatumaru said:


> Yuzuki was pretty benign at first.
> 
> So we've got another beta male protagonist that is inexplicably attracted to a girl that will, in all likelihood, end up making his life a living hell. Seo must _really_ like playing around with this premise.


All of Seo's female leads are good at first, but Seo has a talent for making them unlikeable. Especially when he starts introducing new girls who are far superior.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 8, 2014)

"ALL I READ IS TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER NO MATTER WHAT! AND WHEN HIS SHIT BLOWS UP!!! THEN HE TWEETS THAAT! THEN HE TWEETS THAT!! THEN HE TWEETS IT TWEETS NOW TWEETS NOW TWEETS NOW! CAUSE ALL HE DOES IS TWEET!!


----------



## Savior (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm ready.

Lets get this started.

Lmao so we have this MC who is always on twitter and Fuuka who is using a cd player.

I like Fuuka so far. Cute and interesting character. 

Way too much twitter though


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just finished reading the first chap and oh gawd...this chick will cause sooooo much problems in the future to come. Got my rage hat ready!


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

With every ending comes a new beginning. Let's embrace our new rage overlord guys


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuuka's mannerisms are from Suzuka, but her mouthiness is definitely from Yamato.  I knew the MC would be a spineless kid when I figured they would combine those personalities for her.

And Yamato eventually made it to the Olympics huh?  Sucks if he ever wrongs Fuuka, he can't outrun her parents.

And wtf?  Is the teacher Yuzuki?!


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 8, 2014)

Another love-hate romance from Seo, let the rage begin!


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuuka is the embodiment of rage


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuuka is violent as hell The story will likely take a turn for the worse but I'm hoping it won't.




^Seo's true identity


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just hope Seo is not planning to involve track once again. It was fine for _Suzuka_, but Fuuka should declare that she's not interested (Neither am I) and that would be the end of it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> but I'm hoping it won't.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 8, 2014)

I expect lot's of rage. Don't let me down Seo.


----------



## Savior (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't want to see track either. I don't mind if it's another sport but I had enough of it in Suzuka.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

its been so long since i read suzuka i forgot how big track was in it.

i wonder what yuu's harem will look like?


----------



## Nanja (Feb 9, 2014)

I already brought this up in the Kimi thread but Fuuka is already off to an unappealing start. Her actions seem super immature and entitled. First chapter though so she might not always be mental.

 The protagonist is basically the generic spineless JP schoolboy we have all come to loathe, with the added flavor of tweeting to make him hip and interesting lolol. He immediately makes me think of Becky from Supernatural. 

As for rage? I'm surprised I'm the only one who brought it up yet but this series has the potential to be more rage inducing than any other. All it would take is for Seo to cause marital problems between his OTP from Suzuka. The outraged cries from fans of that series would deafen us all.

And no I don't think that teacher was Yuzuki. Hair color was too different I think. I didn't really look too hard though.



> I don't mind if it's another sport but I had enough of it in Suzuka.


Speaking of sports... am I the only one who liked Cross Over? It's been a long time but I remember not hating the protagonist and appreciating the more subtle romance.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2014)

The main character probably has some special talent that hasn't been revealed yet, like when we found out how fast Yamato actually was.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2014)

His special power is to attract a large Twitter following.


----------



## rajin (Feb 9, 2014)

twitter in loss and fans are tweet addict . he tweeting like that is not surprising at all.
2nd : track is good and an underrated sport . 
male lead is too common among every style of manga

SEO needs to stop to overuse ecchi : ecchi sell and bring money but it not satisfy the heart. not as much good 1st chapter as was in the case of SUZUKA still will read it from now on.

except naruto/one piece/bleach i never read any series which is not finished


----------



## Mythra (Feb 9, 2014)

Bring it on! I loved Suzuka & KNIM.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder what rage inducing developments we can expect this time.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 9, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> I wonder what rage inducing developments we can expect this time.



Expect the loss of countless cell phones that's for sure .


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2014)

Chapter 2 is out:

Ch.110

God damn is this MC a bit annoying with his Twitter nonsense.  Seo, couldn't you have picked a more interesting site to use such as 2chan?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 15, 2014)

you can't even read 2chan preet


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't need to read it to know that it's more interesting than Twitter.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 15, 2014)

Fuuka's so much more palatable when she's not being a total bitch.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2014)

Well...Suzuka was a bitch too.  She definitely got that attitude and pushiness from Yamato though.


----------



## Scud (Feb 15, 2014)

Hopefully this new chick in the next chapter is a stalker or something. Seo needs to ratchet up the drama before this Twitter shit gets stale.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 15, 2014)

The twitter crap was annoying from the start. He's more concerned with it than interacting with actual people... Fuuka is already far better than Seo's last female lead. The new girl will be stalking her because they were former lesbian lovers


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2014)

Chapter 3 is out:


And , I'm just now understanding the whole extent of this page xD


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope Seo doesn't take forever to develop this thing


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't be naive, it's going to be a long and slow rage train.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2014)

Second girl gets introduced already, and we all know what that means.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 22, 2014)

Fuuka=Suzuka and Yamato's daughter? That Fuuka?

Count me in.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, seems it is that Fuuka. Will read. Hopefully we get a Yamato and Suzuka cameo.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 22, 2014)

Let's see: first girl who is willing to act violent toward him? Check.

Childhood friend who probably has a thing for him (bonus points for now being a celebrity)? Check.

What archetype should show up next?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2014)

Kuromaku said:


> Let's see: first girl who is willing to act violent toward him? Check.
> 
> Childhood friend who probably has a thing for him (bonus points for now being a celebrity)? Check.
> 
> What archetype should show up next?



Some Yandare that has been secretly stalking him for years.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 22, 2014)

If red lantern rings existed the red lanterns would be filling their rage quotas and praising Seo for his grand scheme in making his fans rage with ease.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Second girl gets introduced already, and we all know what that means.



They'll all be considerate of each other's feelings and act like rational people?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 23, 2014)

The track star guy will become MC's best friend and start a love square so whichever girl loses can be dumped on him at the end?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 1, 2014)

which is delayed until May


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 1, 2014)

You know I'm actually liking Fuuka so far, She's not a bitchy tsundere like her mom or irritating like Yuzuki. I just hope Seo doesn't ruin her later in the series.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 1, 2014)

of course he will


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> of course he will



Yeah it's like people have never read a full-length Seo manga

The rule of thumb is that BEST GIRL (whoever that may be) gets shafted halfway through while the main girl wins with strange circumstances near the end.


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 1, 2014)

That was a pretty great Looney Tunes moment they had at the statue.


----------



## Savior (Mar 1, 2014)

I had a laugh reading this chapter. Felt shot though.


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 2, 2014)

This chapter did feel short. Well it's only just beginning so I guess we patiently await the train wreck that's to come.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2014)

These guys...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 2, 2014)

Can't seo not write an MC that is not annoying?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2014)

He just keeps going to the extremes.  Yamato was rude as hell, Haruto was sassy, this guy is just spineless.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's a sequel to suzuka!?

Didn't even have a clue it existed.


----------



## Mythra (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok chapter for this week, i guess.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2014)

CA182 said:


> It's a sequel to suzuka!?
> 
> Didn't even have a clue it existed.



It's not like it was heavily advertised or the thread title said Seo Kouji or anything.


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2014)

i am only reading this series and this shows how much interested i am .
it was overall a good chapter . keep it simple and everything becomes good


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 2, 2014)

What do you guys mean with Rage Train?


----------



## Scud (Mar 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> What do you guys mean with Rage Train?


Seo has a habit of writing stories that really aggravate his readers.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2014)

Scud said:


> Seo has a habit of writing stories that really aggravate his readers.



But not after he fools you enough to get invested in it. I wonder if it will work when we're fully expecting it beforehand.
Before triple digit chapters, I still read Kimi no Iru Machi for the story. After that, I read it to bitch about it with others.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 2, 2014)

Seo is already bullshitting around with filler chapters and we're only 4 in. Picking up right where he left off. >:[


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2014)

Seems like homobro will play a bit of a joking cupid role.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 8, 2014)

We now have a gay option/wingman. Honestly, I wasn't expecting this archetype so soon.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2014)

I knew he was gay, I dunno how but I knew it from the beginning of the chapter.


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2014)

who knows if he is gay or not. he can be bisexual too . maybe made a lie?
seo is going slow . each chapter 1 little thing . little but precious for story


----------



## Adagio (Mar 8, 2014)

I think I prefer these random filler episodes where not much happens so that the big rage inducing events that Kouji is famous for get postponed as much as possible.

Basically I want the plot to never progress


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2014)

"I just want to have people who say nice things to me..."

This main character just cracks me up.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 8, 2014)

What the fuck Seo you're reaching new levels of trolling with this one I see


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 8, 2014)

LOl, the rate this MC is jumping to conclusions is criminal 
It's a good thing they are cleared up immediately after but that probably won't last.


And too bad idol-chan won't have the slightest chance against Fuuka


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 8, 2014)

With such bitchy females at home, no wonder he wants someone to say nice things to him but it's still pretty funny to hear.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2014)

rajin said:


> who knows if he is gay or not. he can be bisexual too . maybe made a lie?
> seo is going slow . each chapter 1 little thing . little but precious for story



He clearly said he wasn't attracted to women.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been enjoying this manga so far.  The personalities are well mixed and Mikasa is an interesting character.  I admit that Suzuka is still my favorite Seo manga so I'm probably a bit biased.

Yuu is kind of plain but there's a lot of room to grow.  Now I can't wait to see Koyuki in the mix.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2014)

It's annoying that Seo has apparently forgotten how to write a plot.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think these little episode are far more enjoyable

but they are only the calm before the sh*tstorm


----------



## Mythra (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, wow.. That's a first for Seo in this chapter or any of his mangas for that matter.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> I think these little episode are far more enjoyable
> 
> but they are only the calm before the sh*tstorm


They're not really enjoyable to me when he's not giving any depth to the characters really. It's like we're already at the stage where Seo has nothing to write about so he does a bunch of filler. Maybe it's the opposite this time where he starts out great and turns to shit and instead we're starting from the bottom and working up.


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2014)

Seo probably needs to take a long break and thin carefully about his plots.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2014)

It's only 5 chapters in, not sure why you guys want him to rush the story.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2014)

I want him to set up the story. 5 chapters in and still no semblance of a plot isn't good.


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> I want him to set up the story. 5 chapters in and still no semblance of a plot isn't good.



There probably will not be much of a plot in this manga.  Just relationship woes and character interaction/development.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2014)

I mean that's the plot, the character relationships, those aren't really being set up well imo. There's no crux yet. This is about as generic romance manga as you can get.


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2014)

I think that it's fine for there to be no crux as of this moment, it'll be introduced soon enough I suppose.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> I mean that's the plot, the character relationships, those aren't really being set up well imo. There's no crux yet. This is about as generic romance manga as you can get.



Give it some time.
I was bored to death on KNIM's first 20chapters before the characters grew on me. For now, Seo is just introducing us the characters, we wll get to know them later.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2014)

KNIM had a clear plot/crux from the very beginning. Same as Suzuka, Ichigo 100%, and GE. Have no idea what Seo is doing here.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think _Fuuka_ is just the same. 

Boy meets hard to get girl, and after he turns down half a dozen other girls and overcome some drama, they get to be together. 

It was the same in Suzuka, KNIM and Rinko Days, 
I do not/cannot expect anything else from Fuuka either


----------



## Savior (Mar 9, 2014)

Slow moving so far. I like Fuuka as a character.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> KNIM had a clear plot/crux from the very beginning. Same as Suzuka, Ichigo 100%, and GE. Have no idea what Seo is doing here.



GE was a train wreck of a plot. That was the only MC more annoying than Haruto


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2014)

GE was very good at the beginning.

KNIM: Girl moves to town where MC lives and it was established immediately that they had a connection since childhood and her moving in with him disrupts a) his relationship with his real crush and b) his normal everyday life.

Suzuka: Had track as the backbone 

Ichigo 100%: Had MC chasing after the girl with starberry panties

Fuuka: ??


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Fuuka: ??



Main character meets a girl that will change him into someone that does not use Twitter????


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Ichigo 100%: Had MC chasing after the girl with starberry panties
> 
> Fuuka: ??



Has the MC take pictures of the girl's panties 

and from that love will bloom. It's Japan afterall


----------



## Nanja (Mar 15, 2014)

It kinda of disgusts me how this character seems to be worshiping her. GIANT WINGS OF LIGHT. GOTTA TWEET.

It's just unsightly.

Inb4 tweet about Fuuka walking on water.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2014)

So I guess that pretty much confirms we're gonna see Honoka eventually in this series.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2014)

Page 10 of the 1st chapter. Pigtails bint won't stop referring to herself in the 3rd person. I don't... I can't.... Brain... Hemorrhaging... Death... To... Chitose....


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

So "music" is gonna be the profession goal of choice this time around?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 15, 2014)

Although he got the head start from Mikasa, Yuu did come up with a nice (and quite obvious) idea for Fuuka's future on his own.
Then he ruined the moment with his tweeting comment  and the angel wings were seriously too much.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2014)

So Fuuka and Koyuki will be rivals in love and music.  Sounds fun.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2014)

So far the series seem to be very weak in just about every aspect. Dropped both Suzuka & KnIM <40-50 chapters before they'd ended. Not sure if I'd be able to stick that long with this series.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh wow, if she goes the idol route the NTR possibilities will be endless


----------



## Savior (Mar 15, 2014)

The best thing about this chapter was that there was no twitter.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 15, 2014)

This manga is about Yuu slowly realizing his preference in bishies.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 15, 2014)

Just read the end of the chapter...so this is going to be an idol manga


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2014)

>Commenting before finishing the chapter

As expected of Suzuku


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 15, 2014)

Seo doesn't deserve the respect of reading his shit completely before making a judgement.


----------



## rajin (Mar 16, 2014)

so far story is going good . we can't make much of out of 1st 5 chapters. as i earlier said SEO KOUJI is concentrating on 1 small thing each chapter. small but precious feelings.

i have not developed as much feelings for this series as i had for his masterpiece
still i like it.

this chapter brought 2 or 3 chaper SHRINE of that special series.


only suggestion to all mangaka and especially KOUJI SEO

we are here for humans and not short-skirts and panty shots. this is a way to ruin the real feelings of humans. concentrate more on their nature,personality than being paying all attention to physical attributes.


----------



## Mythra (Mar 16, 2014)

She has wingz!!


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 16, 2014)

The Twitter addiction is getting old fast, and has yet to really add anything to the story, although maybe that will change once Fuuka tries to become a singer and social media becomes important.

Meanwhile, hot gay friend is already playing the role of plot coupon.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2014)

The hell is a "plot coupon"?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 17, 2014)

One of dem new buzz words people use to suplant the fact they have grade school tier vocabulary to express themselves


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2014)

Mider T said:


> The hell is a "plot coupon"?



Collect enough to advance the plot.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey! I can definitely read at a fourth grade level (at minimum)!

But yeah, plot coupon might not be the correct term, considering that he's not a golden ticket to the chocolate factory or anything like that. At the same time, he doesn't really have much of a character outside of his interactions with the main characters (and was surprisingly fast to make friends with them). He says exactly what needs to be said to advance the plot in a certain direction. And since he's not a perv to contrast with the male lead, he's a gay bishie.


----------



## Mythra (Mar 23, 2014)

There will most probably be a double chapter this week [chapters 7-8].

*Warning: Spoilers!*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 7 & 8

Chapter starts off with Koyuki inviting Yuu to her concert the next Sunday and Yuu doesn't reply thinking it's off putting if he replies immediately. Nachi pulls Yuu over for a quick talk. He wants Yuu to get Fuuka to stop music and do track and he's willing to bully Yuu into doing it. Mikasa shows up and the two fight. Mikasa wants Fuuka to be Fuuka and Nachi wants track. Yuu is stuck between their bickering. Fuuka later tells Yuu to meet her on the roof and when he does Fuuka tells him she got the tickets as expected. She invites him to go. Being really dimwitted he refuses at first but Fuuka finally breaks him down and he goes without realizing that it was the same day as Koyuki's concert. He tweets Koyuki saying he can't go because he already has plans but when he arrives at the concert it appears Fuuka wanted to go to Koyuki's concert. Koyuki talks to her manager and we find out that she had a crush on Yuu and he was the reason she got into singing. She sneaks out to get a picture of the stadium and has runs paths with Fuuka when Fuuka says that she'll have a concert there someday. When the concert start Yuu is overwhelmed with the amount of people. They are in the front row and when the lights hit, Koyuki sees Yuu in person. Finalizing the triangle for the series.




Cr HontouRakuda @ RHS forums.
The rage train officially starts here, folks.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2014)

By "this week" do you mean next week?  Since the chapter is already late.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 23, 2014)

No, the RAW Ch.7-8 are already out.
It probably takes more time to translate


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2014)

.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 23, 2014)

NHK said:


> There will most probably be a double chapter this week [chapters 7-8].
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the rage train was still running due to KNIM


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I imagine that's how it will go down 

Singer girl should have dibs though, she saw him first


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2014)

I think 9 times out of 10, first major girl to appear wins, even if the readers don't want that.

Let's just hope that this main character will get some proper development, because can you imagine him in a relationship? Fucker needs to stop talking about Twitter asap.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sadly, that's true.
And if they kiss, even by accident, they are married for life.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2014)

He's going to tweet about his first kiss and you know it.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nah, he's slowly getting wary of the consequences that Fuuka might kick his ass for it


----------



## Morglay (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I will pull out my eyes and scream at them for actually just reading this abomination.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's too early for me.
Once Koyuki throws herself naked at the MC and he still backs out thinking about Fuuka, that's when I'll be all set to get on


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2014)

Look at that determination in Fuuka's eyes.  Dis goin b gud /popcorn.

How the hell did Tama see him out of all of those people?  It'll be funny if this manga ends with NTR.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2014)

Mider T said:


> It'll be funny if this manga ends with NTR.



Why?  Like, I see manga fans are loving this trope these days.  Is it disdain for the protagonist that fuels this or what?  ELI5, why NTR stories make you happy.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2014)

Fuuka and the main character (can't even remember this wimp's name) aren't a good match.  And Seo's never went that route.


----------



## rajin (Mar 24, 2014)

i don't like nakedness or too shirt a skirt scenario to pull audience to earn livelihood.
overall it was good to see who page full of open eyes and open dreams.
really made the tweet to him to stop dipping himself into lust portion.

WORD NTR is pretty much abused these days. so everything is NTR if there are more than 2 people involved

also made the tweet to seo and clearly said we need some story and lust stories troll whole of manga industry now.

if we go through basic defination of NTR and this article we can see how much abused NTR is when don't hold much value for a scenario
Just took a quick peak at the raw for 56


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2014)

^What did you say?  In English this time please.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2014)

No rage anywhere I can see...just predictable incoming love triangle.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't see anything wrong with the love trinagle, it was going to happen sooner or later. I just hope Seo never does anything like the Kyousuke incident back in Kimi.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2014)

All arguments aside, the manga is called "Fuuka"


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> All arguments aside, the manga is called "Fuuka"



You know it's sad that I tend to overlook that "particular" point in a manga. Not that I have anything against Fuuka (as of yet..) but I know the girls prior to her are going to get royally screwed over just so that she can win in the end. Those poor, poor girls... And I'm willing to bet that those girls will have winning personalities to match. Damn you, Seo..damn you.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 25, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> No rage anywhere I can see...just predictable incoming love triangle.


No, the real rage will come when Seo reveals Fuuka is a lesbian and likes Koyuki.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fuuka got herself animated at the end of the last KNIM OVA


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2014)

Without a panty shot though


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 27, 2014)

quickest animation ever


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2014)

So Fuuka takes places at the very end of KniM?  Kind of like KniM started at the very end (like last chapter timeframe) of Suzuka.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mider T said:


> So Fuuka takes places at the very end of KniM?  Kind of like KniM started at the very end (like last chapter timeframe) of Suzuka.



That's right.
It's not too consistent in the anime version though. 
In the previous KNIM OVAs she was featured as a three year old with her mom


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2014)

It makes sense.  She's like 3/4 with Suzuka when Haruto breaks up with Yuzuki for the last time.  Flash forward 2 years when Haruto and Yuzuki reunite, then flashfoward again to when they're a family with a child, at least 7 years later.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 27, 2014)

I did not think the epilogue was that far off into the future, 
but yeah, in that case it would make sense


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2014)

How would you not think that when Daiki was talking, walking around and shit?


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> No, the real rage will come when Seo reveals Fuuka is a lesbian and likes Koyuki.



Heh.  

The rage will arrive when Seo makes the situations and characters somewhat decent and then ruin it all by having the characters making brain dead decisions.


----------



## Savior (Mar 28, 2014)

She looks really good here.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 29, 2014)

Chapter.9 RAW


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2014)

thought there wouldn't be a chapter this week.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2014)

Why'd you think that?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2014)

Because we got a double chapter last week. Usually when that happens the manga takes the next week off.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

So another case of "Having a huge crush although she didn't see him in ages"?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2014)

How long before her song changes colors?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 29, 2014)

Poor Koyuki, her innocent love is going to be crushed without mercy


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2014)

It's gonna be painful to see this girl get rejected, it's like Honoka but after getting famous.

Why do I get the feeling Yamato is going to take Yuu under his wing with advice?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> So another case of "Having a huge crush although she didn't see him in ages"?


You say that like it doesn't make sense


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2014)

This is basically White Album: Seo Edition.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Why do I get the feeling Yamato is going to take Yuu under his wing with advice?



He better start with the topic of safe sex, so that his daughter would not get knocked up while they are still in high school


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

good chapter . seo rushing fast this time. only key is LOVE and character development is left aside . art is usual.  hope seo remove foolish components from the story and get seriously involve into it. he clearly needs to bring down his ecchi weapon .


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 6, 2014)

Chapter.10 ENG

What's the point in making a music club, when the school does not give them any funds or a room? They could have formed a band outside of school on their free time.
Faithful reunion is coming up next.

Full Color Chapter.1


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

"You give off the air of a bass player"

Aw man, sick burn.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2014)

Forming a band? Hmmh..I'm starting to get an idea where this is going. Not to mention their summer part time destination happens to be the same as a certain other person


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

What kind of pushover is he that he gets forced into working to buy an instrument and joining a band although he's reluctant to do any of that?


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What kind of pushover is he



A very typical one 

I'm curious about what Koyuki's reaction will be when she hears Yuu is starting to play bass, whereas unlike her he gave up on that promise before.


----------



## Savior (Apr 6, 2014)

The teacher is supposed to be Yuzuki right?

Would have been cool if they worked part time at Haruto's restaurant.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 6, 2014)

Savior said:


> The teacher is supposed to be Yuzuki right?



Nope, 
Fuuka called her Tomomi


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 6, 2014)

I hope it's not the standard "protect the girl being forced to join 3 creepy guys against her will at the beach" chapter


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2014)

he is a bit pushed for this part time job than being forced. no grudge or bad feeling at face or in mind. so no complaints. koyuki going there >> predictable. 
i think is quite clear >> seo keep his artwork always the same. same expressions all the way.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What kind of pushover is he that he gets forced into working to buy an instrument and joining a band although he's reluctant to do any of that?



Have you not seen Beck?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

But Beck was actually a decent music manga. I don't trust Seo to know his shit


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 7, 2014)

Dat Mahopek


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay, I've only read the first chapter before putting it on hold.


So what are the opinions after 10 chapters? Is it worth getting into?


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 7, 2014)

It's still hard to say at this point, where the plot will go from here


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> So what are the opinions after 10 chapters? Is it worth getting into?



Are you a mangasochist? 

Yes -> Yes
No -> No


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 7, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Okay, I've only read the first chapter before putting it on hold.
> 
> 
> So what are the opinions after 10 chapters? Is it worth getting into?


If you like willingly bashing your brains in for no reason when you could have stopped it, yes.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 7, 2014)

As, so Seo is still being Seo, i see.


Thanks guys. I'll have to... think it over.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2014)

Who puts a series on hold after 10 chapters? . Whats the point of even picking it up if you're not going to get past the exposition stage?


----------



## Koichi (Apr 8, 2014)

I've finished Chapter 1... Its pretty good!


----------



## Koichi (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn this manga is good! Damn good! When will every chapter be release?

Btw, Yuu's sisters are like so open! Hahaha


----------



## rajin (Apr 8, 2014)

i can't find much of story or entertainment in these 10 chapters. it is just random line each chapter. seo still need to build almost everything in the story.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

I didn't notice that he's THAT socially awkard. Missing orders because he couldn't shout? At least that character development was resolved quickly


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I didn't notice that he's THAT socially awkard. Missing orders because he couldn't shout? At least that character development was resolved quickly :lamao



And in the end he got a "reward". 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Granted he wasn't conscious to enjoy the moment .


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2014)

He's pretending to be sleep.


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2014)

i feel the flow of story quite abrupt. i think none can attach themselves to they story yet. he is always concerned about this and that. he can't enjoy the reward at such a time. friends not generate such kind of feelings to enjoy such moments.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 12, 2014)

That was one character development I would have gladly missed. 

The MC is so lame, he even has to be told to speak louder, and when he does, he still makes an idiot out of himself


----------



## Koichi (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel Yuu-kun... Well at least in the end, he gets to sleep on her lap.


----------



## Savior (Apr 12, 2014)

Good chapter. Starting to go places.

Made me burst out laughing with the pathetic twitter post.


----------



## Koichi (Apr 13, 2014)

Savior said:


> Good chapter. Starting to go places.
> 
> Made me burst out laughing with the pathetic twitter post.



Same here... "You've been neglected LOL" Hahahahah


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> That was one character development I would have gladly missed.
> 
> The MC is so lame, he even has to be told to speak louder, and when he does, he still makes an idiot out of himself



He's beta as hell but that's what happens when people complain about Seo MCs being pimps.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2014)

The chapter was going decently and then he just HAD to throw in that stupid "whoops I fell into a compromising position that will get me slapped" page


----------



## Savior (Apr 21, 2014)

Damn is this a comedy. 

That 2nd to last panel caught me by surprise.


----------



## rajin (Apr 22, 2014)

art is good? or i felt it average art. physique proportion was bad including bad colour page. chapter had anything to talk about? 

last 2-3 pages had no meaning to be inserted into the chapter. it would have better if chapter had ended at usual 18th page.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 22, 2014)

New chapter is out


----------



## Koichi (Apr 22, 2014)

Lmao.. Always lovin his tweets~


----------



## Koichi (Apr 22, 2014)

Dat accidental boob touching scene... Damn


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2014)

Didn't expect to see the Akitsuki family!
Didn't expect to see Yamato in a tie!
Didn't expect Fuuka's "persuading power" to be extending to them!

Wonder if she got that little brother she was hoping for?


----------



## Raptor (Apr 28, 2014)

The extra chapter made me realize how funny Suzuka and Yamato can be.


----------



## rajin (Apr 29, 2014)

1. IN SUZUKA SPECIAL before YAMATO talked about BROTHER : at the time of girls day and boys day : he was rejected . that was fun

2. this time brother issue is up again AND BOTH PARENTS are ready for next child.

i read SUZUKA 3 years ago and after that never read any of its chapter hence i may have forgotten the art. but both looked like present one in SUZUKA SERIES 

yes this is my question .ASAHINA looks more like FUUKA in art .  maybe SEO has lost his ART skills.

or maybe age 18 to age  25 come up with difference.

i didn't expected a NAKED scene of MAIN CHARACTERS. SEO has started to use this element lot more since his second series.

its extra 1 hence you can expect that FUUKA has a brother .

SUZUKA is KOUJI SEO's masterpiece and he can't create another one.

tone down these scenes and concentrate more of nature and personality SEO KOUJI .


----------



## Savior (Apr 29, 2014)

Last page was epic. Didn't expect that haha.


----------



## Savior (Apr 29, 2014)

New Chapter out. 

Panel 19 was really well drawn. The main character needs some development. He is annoying as hell with twitter this twitter that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 29, 2014)

Why do I like this series so much?
Makes me feel like I'm gonna get trolled cause of the "Get aboard the rage train".


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha she got a little sister instead. ..I blame Yamato.

It's pretty fast that MC is already in love with Fuuka and knows it by the 13th chapter.   Fuuka hasn't even met the rival yet, here's hoping Yuu gets a rival.

I just noticed that the keys name is Makoto Mikasa. ..too similar to Mikoto Misaka.


----------



## rajin (Apr 29, 2014)

I Saw the thread as active and found here that new chapter is up

i went right away to read it and i was surprised after reading MIDER T 1st line that MS. YOUNG AKITSUKI has got a sister .

here KOUJI SEO completely surprised me.  it is also good .

i still say KOUJI SEO need to reduce ecchi route . concentrate more on characters.

i want something realistic . characters nature their personality their feelings .


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone notice the odd schedule for this manga?  Two double, color chapters followed by a break, only to come back during Golden Week.

Also, was that Mina from Kimi no Iru Machi?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 30, 2014)

^ Yeah that looked like Mina to me. Funny if it is her, since it doesn't look like she's aged at all despite it being like a 10 year difference.

I wish the other girl would show up already. 3 straight chapters of them fucking around at the beach is getting boring.


----------



## rajin (Apr 30, 2014)

looks like i am into the manga again . looks like i need to read KIMI NO IRU MACHI

but due to it being lot more ecchi i always hesitated to go reading it.


----------



## rajin (May 9, 2014)

*Chapter 14 : Spoiler by: HontouRakuda

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Triangle. So this was a big chapter. Yuu obsess over the CPR incident  and starts to wonder about what Fuuka thinks about it. Fuuka ends up  drinking a bit of Mikasa's soda and he asks if it's fine with her that  they had an indirect kiss. She then says that it's no biggie. Which  makes Yuu pissed thinking that she's a B*** (yes he uses that word).  When the manager asks where Fuuka and Yuu went that day she flat out  says that they rented a tube and Yuu drowned which she saved him. Later  on she asks him to keep quiet about the whole CPR thing since it was her  first kiss and everything and it's embarrassing to her. Yuu get's  really happy and wants to tweet about that but notices he got a message  from tama-chan. He meets up with her in the middle of the rain and they  talk a bit and do some fire works.  Fuuka then starts looking for him  since she wanted to talk about what guitar to get. The wind picks up and  Tama-chan is thrown into Yuu's arms which lole and behold, Fuuka sees.  She get's flustered when she notices it's tama-chan and Yuu and runs  off. Yuu tries to go after her but Tama-chan has a look of happiness on  her which then makes Yuu freak out. Starting the triangle.

-The end 

PICTURES by me from SEO KOUJI'S TWITTER PROFILE


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2014)

Spoiler tag that.


----------



## Mythra (May 10, 2014)

And here we go, the love triangle starts now.
I must say though, Fuuka is sexy as hell.


----------



## Morglay (May 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]XqwCejSZA28[/YOUTUBE]


 Why is he so bitch mode all the time?


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2014)

chapter name is TRIANGLE >> beautiful art in many pages and complete fanservice in colour double page >> not liked it.

next chapter will be interesting. it may start with new day as usually happens in episodic manga.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2014)

Seems like some feeling reflection time for Fuuka.


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2014)

story can move forward without idiocy of ecchi too.

good chapter >> better art.


----------



## Savior (May 17, 2014)

It's getting better. Lol @ Yuu kun being so clueless.


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2014)

Fuuka was mad over some stupid shit.


----------



## rajin (May 18, 2014)

how come it is stupid? it was really an issue >> you like someone and the other person know that and still not telling you after so long that he is friend with that someone.
whole range of questions start to generate in mind . why? why? cause more trouble.

then the situation ms. young asahina saw and if have feelings then it affects more.

who is with ms. young asahina  : seems like someone from KIMI NO IRU MACHI . OR KOYUKI CHAN 


*chapter 16 spoiler*


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2014)

Lol she's so cute.

But Fuuka doesn't like Yuu yet or doesn't know she likes him so that wasn't a factor.


----------



## rajin (May 25, 2014)

read the chapter >> good one for story development and really SEO you find too much need every time to show people from different angles [ last page ] annoyed


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2014)

I immediately had a flashback of Suzuka and Yamato with that "We're not flirting!" thing.


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2014)

This manga has a huge problem. A main character wants to be a singer, but we can't actually hear her sing


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2014)

anime is the only solution


----------



## rajin (Jun 1, 2014)

in that case need a audio manga. in many other manga series we get lyrics which confirm something was sang by a character but here  when chapter ends no one know

there was almost nothing in this chapter >>> except double page and WINGS. 
MIKASA says ms. young asahina is good at singing .lets see what next chapter says about it. overall there must be some good singing


----------



## rajin (Jun 7, 2014)

*chapter 18 new chaper is out

tama chan makes the entry at last page ::: predictable .


*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah saw the Tama thing coming from a mile away.  I get the feeling the manga is about to turn into Beck.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 9, 2014)

Beck was better. Maho > Fuuka & Tama


----------



## rajin (Jun 14, 2014)

A SURPRISE for you all



FUUKA VOLUME 02 BONUS CHAPTER 



IT REALLY MADE me  so so so so so HAPPY


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2014)

No spoiler tags though?


----------



## rajin (Jun 14, 2014)

hurray chapter 19 Ch. 212

ahh a really good chapter : so TAMA-CHAN is living in neighbourhood and as expected YUU KUN's sister invited her and and situation now is about

YUU KUN's future and TAMA CHAN's future : in past both had same feelings but now situation is completely different .


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2014)

Being a girl not named Fuuka in a manga called Fuuka will be suffering

Bets on how many chapters until he breaks up with his childhood friend to run after Fuuka?


----------



## zapman (Jun 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Being a girl not named Fuuka in a manga called Fuuka will be suffering
> 
> Bets on how many chapters until he breaks up with his childhood friend to run after Fuuka?



bet the house


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 15, 2014)

Idol girl doesn't realize how strongly she just got friendzoned.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2014)

Friendzoned? Probably only looks that way, he'd give in if she pushed. There's been a dark-haired girl that the main character gets into a relationship with before breaking up with her in the LAST THREE MANGAS BY THIS GUY.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 21, 2014)

Seo the creep is doing a sequel out of Suzuka? 

I didn't know that.. i guess i should start to read this 

I'd like to ask, how is this manga doing so far?
Is it developing into an healthy rage material like Suzuka, or is already breaking bad like Kimi no iru machi?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2014)

It's not like either actually. 

Anyway. ..Yuu is so beta at the end of this chapter.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 22, 2014)

Caught up. Fuuka looks like a mix between Yuzuki and Rinko. 
Btw it's not easy to form a band and so far it has looked way too much easy-going. We need more drama to make it all appears more realistic. Let's see how Seo will handle the development of the characters through these hardship.

The guitar girl is hot


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Talk about a 180. Another contender for the inevitable romance drama appears?


----------



## Raptor (Jun 29, 2014)

At first I really believed she was going to be a bitch, man I was wrong, she's adorable.


----------



## Savior (Jun 29, 2014)

Lmao at the twitter part. I lost it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

I didn't think anyone actually cared about his twitter account


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2014)

I wonder if anyone else read the Fuuka Special: Magazine Heroines on The Beach!!

I was obvious that Nachan from Baby Steps would take the crown...well, Yoshiko in Natsu's body 

Because you know Yamada's body switch power had to play a role in it. xD


Urara (Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo)
Yoshiko (Aho Girl)
Natsu (Baby Steps)
Fuuka (Fuuka)


----------



## rajin (Jun 30, 2014)

read 21 and special collaboration and YAMATO ADMIRAL is SEMPAI . wow wow wow

getting interesting.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 30, 2014)

It's a shame that the series is called Fuuka, cause Sara is much cuter.....


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2014)

So his best twitter friend Admiral Yamato is a sexy girl that talks way too much.
Sara is really cute but i think that she is going to be just a comic relief.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 5, 2014)

Sara so cutee~~ Wish the main character isn't Fuuka but Sara.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 5, 2014)

Sara has some damn long legs This band practice reminds me of Beck......


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2014)

Sara the Tsundere.  She reminds me of Setsuna from School Days.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2014)

Sara is a huge tsundere. .she has no choice but to trail behind Fuuka.


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2014)

*here is 24 him activating/deactivating the hypnosis with his release command

a promise a picture on twitter and story becoming a bit more interesting. 


*


----------



## Katou (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't believe i got to the Latest chapter in just 1 day


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 19, 2014)

he is such a worrywart for this twitter stuff, poor guy. Sara is going to hate him for that photo too


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 19, 2014)

Too much Twitter in this manga >_< Tama chan is too quick to run away as well.....


----------



## rajin (Jul 20, 2014)

kouji series is quite active over twitter and japanese are also most active at twitter . japanese hold the record for maximum no. of tweets on twitter in a second. 
kouji seo's fb profile not much active he has over 30k twitter followers and people call too much twitter in to this series? . twitter will cause havoc next few chapters


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2014)

Just imagine if this series focused around Instagram.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 24, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Just imagine if this series focused around Instagram.





That would indeed suck the largest of penii


----------



## rajin (Jul 26, 2014)

ahh i had posted black and white version of this picture 1 and half month ago and here is official colour version


----------



## Zaru (Jul 28, 2014)

I laughed so hard at the last pages of the new chapter


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 28, 2014)

oh man,poor guy


----------



## Zaru (Jul 28, 2014)

The "stars can't have relationships" issue was brought up earlier than I thought. I can't even imagine how this is going to develop, the main character is in deep shit now


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 28, 2014)

that was quite the dick move from Tama though 

dunno if she's expecting this to end happily


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah..so it begins . It took a while but I knew Seo would get there.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 28, 2014)

soo...

how many chaps till this backfires on poor Tama? 

hope its soon


----------



## rajin (Jul 28, 2014)

oh man oh man what an interesting chapter

BEAUTIFUL TAMA CHAN and BEAUTIFUL ASAHINA CHAN 

i think this is the right move but not the way it is done in public . well its all done for entertainment .

TAMA CHAN at last took determined step and i am completely with TAMA CHAN 

YUU KUN keep saying  JUST FRIENDS  and TAMA CHAN did right to let YUU KUN know about this pure love .


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel like this will push Fuuka very hard to not lose, this is the first time she's actually gotten jealous.   Kawaii~


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm with Tama, that was a pretty strong move

Fuuka will do nothing and still win though, just like her mother


----------



## rajin (Jul 28, 2014)

@bubyrd we all know MRS. ASAHINA did lot of hard work and went through a lot and i really dislike when people envy others and discount the efforts of others. if you can't do the same level of hard work you have not right to discount the efforts of others.

TAMA CHAN now has clearly put all feelings in front of YUU KUN and now there is no JUST FRIENDS . i completely agree with this step


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2014)

Even more surprising is that Fuuka checks Yuu's twitter. 



Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> I'm with Tama, that was a pretty strong move
> 
> Fuuka will do nothing and still win though, just like her mother



Fuuka looks like Suzuka but that's where the similarities end.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 28, 2014)

The harem begins to go into rage induction mode now with every girl the MC interacts with falling for him but he's too dense to realize it. Just like KNIM


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2014)

Koyuki is best girl. :datas

Has not read any chapter since my last post in this thread and only on a whim did I read this chapter so feel free to dis-regard this statement unless Koyuki really is the best girl.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, I was not expecting that .

Anyway, rage train boarded. Let's see how this goes down.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2014)

It's like Seo just discovered this magical tool called social media and decided to play with it to his hearts content.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2014)

Fuck the haters.


----------



## rajin (Aug 4, 2014)

twitter has biggest amount of trolls and haters. twitter is well known for such threats and foul language usage. it had to happen and obsessed fans are quite dangerous and their exist huge amount of such kind of fan audience.

what is good is that YUU KUN has support of family and friends and all the band members have made their resolve to stand and play .


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if the "Shutting them up with the guitar" part will work for such a new band, but we'll see.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2014)

wow,poor Yuu 

show them hell dood


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 4, 2014)

Yuu gets depressed even easier than Haruto & Seiji from GE.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm not sure if the "Shutting them up with the guitar" part will work for such a new band, but we'll see.



cranking it up to 11 always works. you won't hear them anyway. :ignoramus


----------



## rajin (Aug 9, 2014)

*SpoilerS*


----------



## rajin (Aug 17, 2014)

yup yup admin read it just now . nothing much happened but still a lot happened

KOYUKI CHAN realised how much big this issue has become . fans can become really dangerous at times .


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh god, is that blonde girl going to be another competitor?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2014)

She's probably just a scrub.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 17, 2014)

bout fucking time it came out


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuu kun be building the harem


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 17, 2014)

That black hair chick is awesome "i just shut up any idiot" why the hell isn't the main heroin and this guy goes for the shove her finger on your nose girl fuck that bich.


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Oh god, is that blonde girl going to be another competitor?



Probably.


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2014)

*here is chapter 28 

He countered/negated it here*
*
quite an interesting chapter . that new lady certainly a member of HEDGEHOGS

lot of chaos and riot there . still KOYUKI CHAN and HIBIKI CHAN will be able to 

get away from the trouble there . 
*


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 26, 2014)

It looked like there was about to be a gang rape:amazed They needed Patrick Swayze to restore order in there, just like in _Road House_


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2014)

*HURRAY 2 CHAPTERS  and SPECIAL this week .

he used kido with his left.*

SPECIAL : PILOT : KOYUKI ! : HERE FUUKA STARTS . 

*he used kido with his left.*

as expected MS. YOUNG ASAHINA with all positive beautiful voice  win it 

and it is clear that from 1st page that KOYUKI CHAN get determination back and

now it is clearly competition between MS. YOUNG ASAHINA and KOYUKI CHAN


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuuka has never been an Asahina.

The chapter 0 just makes it even more sad when Tama loses.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Fuuka has never been an Asahina.
> 
> The chapter 0 just makes it even more sad when Tama loses.



She's not going to los...ah fuck it.  There's no way that I can delude myself into believing that.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 6, 2014)

This a first one, a Seo manga where all characters are likable.

After reading Chapter 0 I feel sorry for Koyuki tho.  

So I'll cheer for Sara instead


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 10, 2014)

He should've given her the right answer, an "I like you too". The inner monologue gets annoying


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2014)

Do the Japanese really think Americans have names like "Shelly Hornet"?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 11, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Do the Japanese really think Americans have names like "Shelly Hornet"?





That is all.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 11, 2014)

Raptor said:


> That is all.



That beast is not human. It's from planet Whore


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2014)

CHAPTER 31 IS RELEASED BY RED HAWK SCANS

WHAT a chapter *infact this supporst the notion that gremmy can only contain a certain amount of power into his body*

MS.  YOUNG ASAHINA and Yuu Kun and Koyuki Chan 

Koyuki Chan Directly Said to Yuu Kun : I LOVE YOU 

Koyuki Chan Directly asked MS. YOUNG ASAHINA :Is That Ok

MS. YOUNG ASAHINA SAY : It's Not  OK 

Next week is MS. YOUNG ASAHINA Answer . 

Seo Kouji did it . Seo Kouji Is Moving Quite Well . Beautiful Chapter


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 14, 2014)

All he'll do is turn red and stutter while the girls stare at each other


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2014)

Here comes the famous proclamation, nobody will be able to make a move until they get big.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2014)

I bet, no, I know Seo is trolling and Fuuka won't admit to anything next chapter, or he will do some roundabout way to make MC not notice/be sure of her feelings. Either way, no real progress will be made.


----------



## zapman (Sep 15, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> I bet, no, I know Seo is trolling and Fuuka won't admit to anything next chapter, or he will do some roundabout way to make MC not notice/be sure of her feelings. Either way, no real progress will be made.



im from the future, and you are right.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 15, 2014)

If she won't admit then GTFO thast all.


----------



## rajin (Sep 15, 2014)

MS. YOUNG ASAHINA will talk about FALL MOON THE FALL MOON

Right now Koyuki Chan Love Yuu Kun and Yuu Kun love MS. YOUNG ASAHINA .

SO keep your attention at the future of Band THE FALLEN MOON .


----------



## Mythra (Sep 23, 2014)

This week's chapter will be one to read, good stuff from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 23, 2014)

Chapter 32


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2014)

Rin stop trolling other series

Didn't think there would be any development until the last page came.  Oh boy.


----------



## rajin (Sep 23, 2014)

Chapter 32 is Up and what a Brilliant Chapter . well done SEO KOUJI

I am feeling really happy now . Koyuki Chan took decision and action Yuu Kun took the action . it shows how much Yuu Kun has progressed and changed . Yuu Kun now is more confident and standing up .


----------



## Savior (Sep 23, 2014)

What's gonna happen next?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2014)

Was that Eba, Rin I randomly spot in this chapter?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 23, 2014)

Rin's awesomeness crosses over to different series

Bah poor Tama chan. She's better than Fuuka....


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2014)

Chapter 33 is Up . Brilliant  Chapter 

*translation*

last chapter CHAPTER 32 Koyuki Chan and Yuu Kun : I LOVE YOU

This Chapter CHAPTER 33      MS. YOUNG ASAHINA  I LOVE YOU 

Really Happy to see Miho Chan Aunt and Garo Chan again .


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2014)

The main couple is already together in such a short time? 
The other girls never even got a chance. Brutal


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2014)

Fuuka doesn't mess around heh.

I feel like they'll break up in the future only to get back together after Yamato gives Yuu advice about women.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 30, 2014)

Girl of wild could learn a thing or two in this manga.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Fuuka doesn't mess around heh.
> 
> I feel like they'll break up in the future only to get back together after Yamato gives Yuu advice about women.



Well anyone who read his previous works would be surprised if there was no break-up somewhere in the story with a different girl (or two) getting a chance, but the question is how long it will last.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2014)

I kind of wanted to see a jealous Fuuka so I wish Yuu would have chosen Tama...but I guess that route has already been taken by her father.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2014)

Fuck this gay Earth.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2014)

Dream with that Tsunade luck.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe one day Seo will write a manga where the best girl wins.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Dream said:


> Maybe one day Seo will write a manga where the best girl wins.



Hey now. None of the female characters have received any major flaws that make me mad about them winning yet.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, that is true.  Fuuka is a decent enough character that her winning is no big deal.  I just wanted the childhood friend to win.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2014)

The suffering of reading a Seo manga: Some secondary girl is always the best girl


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The suffering of reading a Seo manga: Some secondary girl is always the best girl



Indeed. Personally, I think Miho might be the hottest.....


----------



## Savior (Oct 2, 2014)

"I'm sorry, I thought we were friends"

Really bitch?

Some of these lines in the manga are hilarious.


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2014)

CHAPTER 34 TIMING  

*340*

Another Beautiful Chapter and 

clearly Senpai is now romantically interested in Yuu Kun

That Beautiful Kiss at the rooftop of school and there is GOOD NEWS 

surely good news is about the BAND MOON FALL .

Beautiful ART . Seo Kouji really doing good job


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2014)

The Sarah moment had me chuckling.


----------



## Invec (Oct 7, 2014)

Good thing Fuuka is as much Yamato, as she is Suzuka 
Poor Sara, she doesn't realize that she lost ...


----------



## Savior (Oct 7, 2014)

Ughh Yuu kun is so dumb asking Admiral that question.
Poor Sara, she might be one of those girls in this manga.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2014)

Something tells me Sara isn't done in this.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 8, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Something tells me Sara isn't done in this.



I am totally OK with that.  Sara is awesome, and the most beautiful girl Seo has ever drawn, I'd hate to see her fall on the sidelines now.


----------



## rajin (Oct 13, 2014)

*CHAPTER 35 FATE

New chap is up on MS*

Another Really Beautiful Chapter .

SEO KOUJI is keeping coming up beautiful chapters

What is SHOCKING NEWS  Next Week


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2014)

Sugary sweet chapter this week.  I too wonder about the upcoming shocking news though.


----------



## Savior (Oct 16, 2014)

I gotta find me one of these girls from Seo's mangas.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2014)

That was a pretty cute chapter.


----------



## rajin (Oct 20, 2014)

CHAPTER 36 SPOILER Is At RED HAWK SCANS 

WHY SEO KOUJI WHY WHY 

Those Beautiful Moments Those Beautiful Chapters Those Amazing Scenes

THE FUTURE EVERYONE KNOW 

SHOCKING NEWS


----------



## Goomoonryong (Oct 20, 2014)

Chapter 36 :Link removed

Did not see that coming.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2014)

Fucking Seo, I was laughing for one minute straight and now my face hurts


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## McSlobs (Oct 20, 2014)

Amnesia arc starting


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Fucking Seo



This really is all the explanation you need for this stuff


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 21, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Amnesia arc starting



Ammesia more like death flag i knew she was going to die after that bunny fall in the middle of the street.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 21, 2014)

I knew it... something was bound to happen.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 21, 2014)

dude

wtf


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 21, 2014)

I knew this was too good to be true. Dammit Seo! You magnificent troll genius .


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

Y U WEAR HEADPHONES ON A CROSSWALK AND DON'T EVEN LOOK AT THE TRAFFIC!?

This is the first time I'm reading stuff by this Author.
Is she dead?
Cause somehow this is giving me vibes of "Person X dies, but Person Y who was close to them is living for them".


----------



## Savior (Oct 21, 2014)

Well the manga is named after her...

But that's a lot of blood there.

We might get to see Suzuka and Yamato in the next chapters.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope she's dead.

More interesting than her just being injured in the hospital for some time.

Definitely more interesting than amnesia.

Her ending up paraplegic or something of that sort would be fine too.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

Remember Yuu's words last chapter?

"From the first day I met her I've been blown around by this hot wind, and it's sucked in more and more people and it's gotten hotter and stronger, gaining momentum"

Inb4 that is a Metaphor for the feeling people receive, the rush cause of the atmosphere and flow of the Music of the Band.

So yeah, what if Fuuka actually does die and the story from here on out gonna revolve around the band living on her dream?
Did they even have a name?
Would be a lovely twist IMO if "Fuuka" would refer to her but also be the band name.Thus Yuu's words being Seo indicating how "Fuuka" will bring the hot wind Yuu experienced towards the world and others with Music.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Did they even have a name?



Fall Moon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, didn't see that coming, especially if she doesn't make it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Fall Moon?



Which is what Akitsuki means.  Nice to see Seo is using a different technique for this manga though.  Keeps me excited to keep reading.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 21, 2014)

a seo manga has never made me rage so much before. I'm expecting some Kimi ga Nozomu Eien level bullshit here now .


----------



## zapman (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow yes very unexpected, no idea where he goes from here. hopefully she lives...


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2014)

This is going to be fun ride.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rajin (Oct 27, 2014)

CHAPTER 00037   WAITING FOR SOMEONE

*"It's appropriate we lasted longer"*

I CRIED TEARS CAME OUT OF MY EYES 

THE LEGEND BEGINS

MS. YOUNG ASAHINA


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)

Is this a joke?
Please tell me this is a troll chapter....


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Goomoonryong (Oct 27, 2014)

Retard that I am, I thought Seo couldn't possibly troll me worse than he did in kimi. I honestly don't know if I should be sad or impressed.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2014)

Ahahahaha.  Seo actually went through with it.  

10/10


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)

Yup.Beginning of the band "Fuuka".


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 27, 2014)

So it looks like I was right to not even pick up this series...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)

Now I'm afraid to try his other works.....


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm very torn on whether or not they killed her off for good. Seo tends to ground alot of this world in realisim so I don't think you get much of ghosts or resurrections from him. The cover for latest chapter implies that she passed away - a pretty hard statement to play with or overturn. He is also not afraid to kill someone off, though I don't recall anyone this major to be fair.

On the other hand ... the phone. That one thing has haunted this whole story to the point where I think its key. I've constantly guessed in my mind that she had some problem or issue in the past where her phone played a big role. Perhaps she or her family was stalked, threatened etc. which in turn lets me throw out this idea that her death was faked for her well being. We didn't get a dead body shown (famous issue you see in things like one piece) with someone nuetral declaring "SHES DEAD".

With the line about, "the legend" I think we have two real options: We get a semi spiritual theme where our Yuu becomes cold and skilled at his music craft, believing that the love of his life is with him in spirit. Largely a plot of letting go and dealing with death as Yuu grows into a powerful music icon. The other option though might be thinking Fuuka is really alive, to the point where our main hero and the audience both debate if we are going crazy or if the clues are real. Using his skill with music and his knowledge of technology, it could be a game of putting fame and fortune on the line to find his love again - a quest in a sense. The legend would in a sense be this epic journey that few believed could be real.

Again, I really think this will be strongly tied to that damn phone she just would not buy. I'd be rather sad if it just turned out she was bad at technology, family poor, or some other flat reason for what has been an overly focused issue.

edit - I'll also add the parents not crying. This is the girl they changed their entire lives for ... no tears? We also got no picture of them. Either its very much filler / mood setting which is a bit weak but possible, or its another clue to follow on. Yes, yes ... yes, plenty of people don't cry at this or that - we all know how subjective the matter is, BUT its the fact that the author focused on it for a few pages.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 27, 2014)

Fuck you Seo Kouji. I was not expecting this.

The rage train has left the freaking station.


----------



## Scud (Oct 27, 2014)

Alright, this might be the first time Seo has genuinely surprised me. I'm willing to roll with this as long as it isn't used as an excuse for Haruna to be a bitch for 50 chapters.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 27, 2014)

what

the

fuck


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 27, 2014)

i don't know if i can handle Seo's wild ride anymore


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)

lizardo221 said:


> On the other hand ... the phone. That one thing has haunted this whole story to the point where I think its key. I've constantly guessed in my mind that she had some problem or issue in the past where her phone played a big role. Perhaps she or her family was stalked, threatened etc. which in turn lets me throw out this idea that her death was faked for her well being. We didn't get a dead body shown (famous issue you see in things like one piece) with someone nuetral declaring "SHES DEAD".





Watch him somehow finding out she's alive due to tweets with a Stranger who turns out to be her due to "Staying Anonymous on the Net"


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, I really think it would be far more interesting to make this into a game of "Is she alive or not" where we work through TITLE CHARACTER'S past while using technology and music world to find her. Maybe the family moves away and yuu uses the band as a way to travel and search for answers. Let's be honest, final scene he gets a final clue and doesn't show up to the concert, finding Fuuka instead - BALL IS IN YOUR COURT SEO.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't wait to see how Seo is going to top this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)

And then both get hit by a truck.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 27, 2014)

WHY ARE JAPANESE SCHOOLGIRLS SO TRUCK PRONE.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)

More lethal than Ebola.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 27, 2014)

Were just looking around to see if something interesting happened, then I come across this. Mind = blown


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 27, 2014)

Is this standard for the Author?

I'm really afraid to try his other ones.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Is this standard for the Author?
> 
> I'm really afraid to try his other ones.



Character death?  IIRC, nope.  But the author is known for developments that make people rage.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2014)

I was reading about this in the subway and smiled like a crazy idiot. 
Well played Seo. Well played.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 27, 2014)

moral of this story:always check the road kids.PLOT could be lurking everywhere.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 27, 2014)

Natural Selection, well done sir.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 27, 2014)

That was a nice chapter. Quite balsy to kill her off like that. Was hoping this kinda ruined the dude's like a la Kimi ni Nozomu, let's wait and see.


----------



## Tonga1 (Oct 27, 2014)

that was really sad, i mean fuuka is the baby of suzuka and yamato,i cant believe seo kill her

and was kinda a sadic joke in suzuka final chapter yamato said: "something  good will happen". 

Yeah your daughter will kick the bucket before she even finishes highschool >_>


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 27, 2014)

Tonga1 said:


> and was kinda a sadic joke in suzuka final chapter yamato said: "something  good will happen".



Something good did happen. Some random kid got to build a career off his daughter's life and death.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2014)

Damn, didn't see it coming. I honestly believed the author wouldn't have the balls to kill her off but he did. This series just got way more intriguing.


----------



## Tonga1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Something good did happen. Some random kid got to build a career off his daughter's life and death.



.........


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 27, 2014)

The author just made the ending of Suzuka pointless, talk you about boomerang effect.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2014)

Seo not afraid to take dem risks.

Daiki appearance was appropriate I guess.  I thought he was gonna hook up with Fuuka's sister but now I guess it'll be Yuu after a timeskip, since this seems to be taking the Cross Game route.


----------



## Tonga1 (Oct 28, 2014)

suzuka have bad luck  her first love also was crushed for a truck


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 28, 2014)

if there is one thing that amused me,it's Fuuka's batoto score dropping rapidly.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 28, 2014)

My thoughts about this chapter...



Bravo Seo, bravo.  Somehow I'm looking forward to what the future holds.


----------



## Invec (Oct 28, 2014)

Instead of creating and developing a new main character which the readers would have liked and be attached too (would have taken around 50 - 100 chapters minimum), he just violated a finished product (Suzuka manga) for the sake a plot twist as it would be easier


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2014)

A new Legendy starts??? WTF does that mean...

(•_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)

Well hope it's a epic legend


----------



## zenieth (Oct 28, 2014)

swaggy


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2014)

^Translation?


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2014)

Well...he did it.

I was a bit surprised. At first I'm thinking she is just injured since the first page says "Fuuka had an accident"

Guess we will see where this goes.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll seriously be pissed if Seo revives her somehow I like the bandmate much more than Fuuka....


----------



## Tonga1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> ^Translation?



seo you f**** son of*** etc etc


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> I'll seriously be pissed if Seo revives her somehow I like the bandmate much more than Fuuka....



Seo isn't batshit insane enough to do that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 29, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> I'll seriously be pissed if Seo revives her somehow



I don't think this is the sort of series where that happens.


It would be kind of cool to see this series make a turn into being about a rock band led by a zombie though. I'm sure that would help their band become famous faster.


----------



## zapman (Oct 29, 2014)

will the idol be the endgirl now or a new yet to be introduced


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 29, 2014)

Ghost Fuuka the legend is about to start.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2014)

Something tells me that the truck driver will be revealed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2014)

Surprised she died. Still wouldn't read though.


----------



## rajin (Oct 29, 2014)

SEO KOUJI The Traitor  Seo Kouji is Pathetic 

Everyone knows That Seo Kouji do this time to time to give

pain to the readers . Seo Kouji The Pathetic


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 29, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Something tells me that the truck driver will be revealed.



truck driver was hired by the idol girl to eliminate fuuka


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2014)

Will random MC be able to find the Dragon Balls? Will I be able to remember his name before the series end? Find out next week!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 30, 2014)

Holy flying fuckacronni batman... Didn't think she was actually gonna die. Is this better than an amnesia arc still? lol


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 30, 2014)

Fuuka isn't dead yet.
This is obviously endless love winter sonata 2.0.


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2014)

*I still think  Seo Kouji will show 

MS. YOUNG ASAHINA

Spin off 4 scan*


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 2, 2014)

So where is this going now? Bromance or harem with other girls... have to say the plot here could show up anywhere.


----------



## hehey (Nov 2, 2014)

I just caught up after being 3 chaps behind....

THE FUCK!!!!???

How you gonna kill of Fuuka?


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> So where is this going now? Bromance or harem with other girls... have to say the plot here could show up anywhere.



I'm guessing that this will be about Haruna becoming a great singer + the band becoming popular and what not.  Add in some of Seo's brand of relationship drama and we're set.


----------



## hehey (Nov 3, 2014)

I have no idea who the end girl wil be now..... thats cool i guess


----------



## rajin (Nov 3, 2014)

Even Without Seo Kouji Forced Drama Band can become Popular and Lot of Music 

Seo Kouji  is just like Drama and Giving Pain to Readers Hurting Readers


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2014)

Reminds me of Cross Game.


----------



## Savior (Nov 3, 2014)

Not a great chapter. Waiting for the legend to begin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2014)

The scene where the MC is distraught over the death of a loved one and picks a fight with a random person in order to get his ass kicked has been done to death. Hopefully, this is the author saying Yuu has reached rock bottom and has to climb his way back up. 

And if I see the "Legend" phrase at the end of the chapter one more time


----------



## Morglay (Nov 4, 2014)

Willingly getting punched in the face... Its kinda gay bro.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 5, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Willingly getting punched in the face... Its kinda gay bro.



All shonen heros do these kinda thing and it's a cliche to show us he is hurt otherwise the autor will go the emo route.

Now what i want to see is how the other girls will react now that he is single again... because life goes on right.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 6, 2014)

Go team Sara!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 12, 2014)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Yoburi (Nov 13, 2014)

WTF is this shit the autor says a legend is about to start but all i see is some pussy main character going all emo on me.

When i read legendy i have some hopes and expetations if i don't see nothing special next chapter that can only mean the autor doesn't even know what he is doing and is just making shit up as the weeks go.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2014)

You serious?

A guy mourning and unable to get over his love dying is a pussy and emo?
The fuck?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 14, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> A guy mourning and unable to get over his love dying is a pussy and emo?
> The fuck?



You call that grieving? I don't even... Kids these days can't even grieve properly.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 14, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> You serious?
> 
> A guy mourning and unable to get over his love dying is a pussy and emo?
> The fuck?



He doesnt go to her funeral and pick random fights besides wering black clothes yeah my mistake he didn't go emo at all.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 17, 2014)

Raw:Link removed


----------



## rajin (Nov 17, 2014)

*1*

seooooooooooooooooooooo Kouji you now anger me each and every time


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, yea.. nope... getting annoyed with the legend shit on every end of the chapter time to shelf this shit.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2014)

Guys I think the legend is about to begin now. .


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 18, 2014)

Now he'll grow his hair out to shoulder length and move to Seattle


----------



## Savior (Nov 19, 2014)

Real convenient timing .


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 24, 2014)

That was a really good chapter, it's nice to see that the guy is finding some light in his life. If I was in his position I would be pretty much fucked up.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 24, 2014)

The fuck this guy was drooling to get his bass back can't he ask that back more like a human being and less like a barking dog?

Oh well the story got one hell of a dark twist and i not sure it was necessary.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys the legend is finally beginning. ..in color!  
Also did Yuu just take a level in badass?


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 25, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Hey guys the legend is finally beginning. ..in color!
> Also did Yuu just take a level in badass?



Not really. The way he said he wanted the bass back was more like a spoiled child


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

How long until that Bass ends up destroyed somehow?


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> How long until that Bass ends up destroyed somehow?



I don't want a Beck repeat....please no


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 25, 2014)

it gets hit by a truck too.


----------



## rajin (Nov 26, 2014)

@zabusa i talked about the latest chapter too . 

seo kouji is doing what is already predicted by post and this is why his forced drama annoys me . *Check Mashiro no Oto or Kono Oto Tomare* both traditional music instrument based manga and have well planned story 

still i expect YUU Kun to visit some mobile repair shop like chapter 1 and get all data back Especially VOICE MAIL


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> it gets hit by a truck too.



Too soon.    .


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 26, 2014)

Why the fuck you destroy your fucking cell phone this dude is very dumb,


----------



## Goomoonryong (Dec 2, 2014)

Sara should be the main girl. 

I'm tired of the Suzuka and Honoka clones.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 2, 2014)

Stop!
Don't jynx Sara now, you're only provoking the Truck Drivers, dammit!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2014)

The legend has now began and is continuing!


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2014)

CHAPTER 043 EYES 
*
Guess we know who can read here*

Another Good Chapter . Predictable Chapter . 

Next chapter YUU KUN Visit NACCHI Senpai


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2014)

Next chapter should be the most entertaining of the three.


----------



## rajin (Dec 22, 2014)

*Fuuka 44 Chinese*

*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2015)

My only problem is the pacing. It's taking too long for Seo to get through this arc.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2015)

Also I notice activity's taken a nose dive in this thread since Fuuka died


----------



## Morglay (Jan 7, 2015)

This series is shit, that might be why.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 7, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Also I notice activity's taken a nose dive in this thread since Fuuka died



Fuuka was so awesome


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2015)

Just waiting on the legend to begin is all.


----------



## rajin (Jan 13, 2015)

CHAPTER 00046 OUR REASON 

* Hacchi was able to develop a new power, specific to vizards, after becoming a vizard.*

GOOD CHAPTER . THE FALLEN MOON Band Starts Again 

The Legend Has Begin  This is the Starting Line Seo Kouji Says

I am Happy for the Chapter but Annoyed by the Statement of Seo Kouji


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2015)

The legend has finally begun!


----------



## Savior (Jan 13, 2015)

This legend has been really underwhelming.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2015)

It just started


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2015)

The pacing is really a problem though. If this was turned into an anime, Fuuka would die just around the end of the first season


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2015)

Soooo the next love interest I guess.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 21, 2015)

So Seo killed Fuuka just to replace her with a clone a few chapters later?


----------



## Succubus (Jan 21, 2015)

wtf I got spoiled for readin ur comments.. fuuka really died!? I guess Im gonna reread manga I dont remember which chapter Ive stopped reading

hmm interesting..


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 21, 2015)

Sara will never win


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2015)

A lot of girls being introduced only to not be revisited.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2015)

We need at least 3 more girls that want the main character's "instrument" but never have the slightest chance before this is a proper Seo manga.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> We need at least 3 more girls that want the main character's *"instrument"* but never have the slightest chance before this is a proper Seo manga.




Hopefully new girl is a best at least.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 21, 2015)

"Before I knew what hit me....."


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Fuuka Aoi.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 27, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2015)

Old and busted: Fuuka
New hotness: Fuuka


----------



## Succubus (Jan 27, 2015)

hm I guess MC started to like her.. coz of fuuka 1.1 ver. same face but with tits better..bingo.

too bad for Sara


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 27, 2015)

/a/ seems to speculate that this Fuuka might be gay.

New Fuuka?Yuu can't have her.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 27, 2015)

New Fuuka is just old Fuuka under the worst witness protection program ever.


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 27, 2015)

^on the run from the truck?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 27, 2015)

lmao he really gave them the same name.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 27, 2015)

I love this fandom.Too bad it got changed back.


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 27, 2015)

at least the chapter title's still the same.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol she made him pop a boner.  Surprised she didn't feel it.



Zaru said:


> Old and busted: Fuuka
> New hotness: Fuuka



MIB references


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2015)

Seo 

New Fuuka is hottest Fuuka so far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> Seo
> 
> New Fuuka is hottest Fuuka so far.



Seo's such a troll. The title wasn't a lie after all


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't wait for all the romantic hijinks between the two and Yuu's anguish over seemingly replacing old Fuuka with new Fuuka.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2015)

Since when were under the impression Fuuka referred to Fuuka Akitsuki?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 28, 2015)

" Gentlemen, we can rebuild her. We have the technology."


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 28, 2015)

Nohohohohoho.


> SEO:
> In truth, we were going for a development where Fuuka gets amnesia. Her death was not planned to begin with but for the story to continue, we made it so this could only be done by [Fuuka]. From that point on, we were thinking on how to make [Fuuka] a masterpiece.
> The heroine dies. What's more, she's the daughter of a past work's protagonist! Which means there's a lot of readers that would be shocked. However, Fuuka's death would not be meaningless. The moment that Fuuka died, is the moment this story became a masterpiece


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2015)

MEIN SIDES 

 GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA LOOK AT THIS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND LAUGH


----------



## Succubus (Jan 28, 2015)

lol masterpiece


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2015)

> SEO:
> In truth, we were going for a development where Fuuka gets amnesia. Her death was not planned to begin with but for the story to continue, we made it so this could only be done by [Fuuka]. From that point on, we were thinking on how to make [Fuuka] a masterpiece.
> The heroine dies. What's more, she's the daughter of a past work's protagonist! Which means there's a lot of readers that would be shocked. However, Fuuka's death would not be meaningless. The moment that Fuuka died, is the moment this story became a masterpiece


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2015)

Seo knows classics.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2015)

Can't argue with that logic


----------



## Morglay (Jan 28, 2015)

> SEO:
> In truth, we were going for a development where Fuuka gets amnesia. Her death was not planned to begin with but for the story to continue, we made it so this could only be done by [Fuuka]. From that point on, we were thinking on how to make [Fuuka] a masterpiece.
> The heroine dies. What's more, she's the daughter of a past work's protagonist! Which means there's a lot of readers that would be shocked. However, Fuuka's death would not be meaningless. The moment that Fuuka died, is the moment this story became a masterpiece





> *this story*





> *a masterpiece *



I can't stop. Its just too funny.



> * [Fuuka] a masterpiece *


----------



## Roman (Feb 2, 2015)

Just caught up with this.

Such BS 

I was actually really liking the way Yuu was building himself up and I could see how it made sense for the manga to be titled Fuuka considering she was the one helping him along in his growth. The start dating and three chapters later she goes and dies.



Then I was beginning to enjoy how the story was taking a different turn from what I initially thought, thinking that maybe romance was meant to take a backseat when another Fuuka shows up like Seo regretted killing the first one off and Seo has to have that shipping bait in the story cuz of how fucking thirsty he is.



Well, it's entertaining at least


----------



## Succubus (Feb 3, 2015)

Yuu will beat the crap out of enemy band with nakama boost


----------



## Raptor (Feb 4, 2015)

You know the fact that the didn't go off the handle or emo with Fuuka the Second makes me get a sliver of hope for this manga.

and for Sara's chances.

Mainly for Sara, fuck the rest.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2015)

Ribaru-kun.


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2015)

Raptor said:


> You know the fact that the didn't go off the handle or emo with Fuuka the Second makes me get a sliver of hope for this manga.
> 
> and for Sara's chances.
> 
> Mainly for Sara, fuck the rest.



Yeah. Yuu not going emo was great. And now it's obvious he wants to beat the crap out of this guy in the band battle. I'm actually legit surprised he didn't punch him right then and there tho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2015)

That narration at the end: "There's no way they can lose"

If that doesn't sound like a defeat flag, I don't know what does.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to commercialization.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 17, 2015)

Seo's such a fucking troll.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2015)

Since when were you under the impression legends began instantaneously?


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2015)

CHAPTER 50.5

*Track Suits*

The Beginning of The Legend 

As I said Earlier i really want to punch Seo Kouji Now .


----------



## Roman (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2015)

This man needs to be stopped


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 19, 2015)

Seo pulling more shit out of his ass

hahahahahaha


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 24, 2015)

Chapter 51hapter 62

Why the fuck is Sera not the the main girl?


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2015)

CHAPTER 051 

*Chapter 85*

Yuu Kun got swayed by these questions . 

Iwami Senpai punching Yuu Kun is a good 

Yuu Kun need to sort out the meaning of Music and Media Industry


----------



## Succubus (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuu, stop acting like a Fuuka ffs.. thats so disgusting


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2015)

"It's been awhile since I've seen a shit concert like this."

 I'm done.


----------



## Rai (Feb 25, 2015)

No chapter next week.


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm sorely tempted to drop this now


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2015)

Why would you drop it when it's getting good?


----------



## rajin (Mar 1, 2015)

CHAPTER 50.2 

*Chapter 29*

Iwami Senpai looking beautiful in Maid Costume 

Also This is a Special Chapter Released in other Magazine or it was in Monthly Special Issue

This Chapter was released Earlier and this week Seo Kouji is on Break


----------



## Morglay (Mar 1, 2015)

Well that was better than the main series.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2015)

Pretty funny.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 2, 2015)

So now he's trying to sell the characters by using extra chapters as fanservice.. 

Seo's getting desperate..


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2015)

Now?  He'said had side fan service chapters since Suzuka.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2015)

He didn't use it with the main heroine though.  and suzuka was extra chapters which happened at the end of the manga not really a side chapter.

He started using side chapter during the KNIM to write porn.


----------



## Scud (Mar 6, 2015)

Kimi no Iru Machi is the kind of series that makes you hate yourself for reading it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 6, 2015)

Scud said:


> Kimi no Iru Machi is the kind of series that makes you hate yourself for reading it.





I'm...not sure I fully understand? Like, guilty pleasure? Or...fucked up stuff happens and you feel bad as the reader?

Either way, I'm assuming that means I should probably avoid it? lol...


----------



## Morglay (Mar 6, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm...not sure I fully understand? Like, guilty pleasure? Or...fucked up stuff happens and you feel bad as the reader?
> 
> Either way, I'm assuming that means I should probably avoid it? lol...



Guilty pleasure is the only way to describe it. Like being a Sunday school teacher at church and sneaking out back with one of the kid's married parents for a nooner. 

Only worse, so much worse. You don't even enjoy the experience. It's just regret induced sorrow before, during and after.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 6, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Guilty pleasure is the only way to describe it. Like being a Sunday school teacher at church and sneaking out back with one of the kid's married parents for a nooner.
> 
> Only worse, so much worse. You don't even enjoy the experience. It's just regret induced sorrow before, during and after.



Ah...so basically, Suzuka is good to go, but Kimi no Iru Machi should only be read if I enjoy suffering? lol...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2015)

Amateur hour lol this guy doesn't get it.


----------



## rajin (Mar 10, 2015)

CHAPTER 052 BECAUSE IT'S FUN

*Chapter 42*

Cute Iwami Senpai and YUU Kun Playing Bass and Singing Well Again


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2015)

Man, it's a shame Sara has no chance.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2015)

Best chapter in awhile,  and first one to make me believe the series can survive without Fuuka Akitsuki.


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2015)

054 SERIOUS BATTLE

*Chapter 161-170 (though the quality is shit for some of them)*

This Chapter is ok ok and still better than chapters before the chapter 053

YUU Kun aggressive again . Seo Kouji High Level High Tech Drama Starts .

Battle of the Bands Has Started .


----------



## Morglay (Mar 25, 2015)

"Can he pry open the gates of Hell?"

   Seo is such a troll.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2015)

Well obviously somebody is gonna have to suck some dick.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm just waiting for it now that Aoi is getting together with Le-Bard's leadsinger.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2015)

Just when I thought you only posted raws.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2015)

I guess that's one way to give the finger to the producer given the deck was stacked against them before they even performed. If you make leaving a strong impression on the audience your primary goal rather than winning a simple contest then you pretty much did your job.

I just wonder what the producer wants with them now.


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2015)

CHAPTER 056 ONE THING

*Chapter 35.5*

Cute Iwami Senpai . Seo Kouji really is annoying . 

OHO . Good Chapter . yeah yeah YUU Kun and Band performing quite well .

Now Producer is here to save the face and the competition with another plan .

Seo Kouji Music drama is in Action Mode .


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2015)

Sara is so cute when she's jelly.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 7, 2015)

Jealous Sara-senpai a qtp2t


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2015)

at Sara's reaction to Yuu not being hot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2015)

Ch.58


Wow that came as a surprise. That's a pretty huge gamble but it does show their resolve.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2015)

Link.       ?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2015)

fuck it

Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2015)

Seo sure knows how to whip out the surprises.

Also every comment Sara makes is a shot to the heart when you know she won't win.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2015)

What's the point of making them drop out of highschool? As the readers, we know there's zero risk involved. THE LEGEND etc.


----------



## Roman (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah, I'm just feeling bad for Sara. We all know Fuuka 2.0 will win


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 22, 2015)

Sara will always be best girl


----------



## Roman (Apr 22, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Sara will always be best girl



She's carrying half the series alone for me.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2015)

Half alone huh?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2015)

Too many cooks~


----------



## rajin (Apr 30, 2015)

CHAPTER 059 AGENCY 

*Focus back to Jin*

The Lady with Big Boobs is from a small agency and Seo Kouji

Drama follow and  YUU Kun made the Contract . wow .

CHAPTER 060  SHARE HOUSE
*
Focus back to Jin

*Cute Iwami Senpai . Iwami Senpai Clearly Like YUU Kun

wow . YUU Kun moved to Share House and even Elder Sisters visited

YUU Kun there . Yeah Yeah SEO KOUJI Drama for you all .


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 30, 2015)

for a sec i thought it said Misaka Mikoto there.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2015)

So is this a To Aru x Fuuka crossover?


----------



## rajin (May 13, 2015)

CHAPTER 061

Seo Kouji playing with the feelings of Iwami Senpai and teasing the fans. 

Big boobs lady visit and told YUU Kun and band to get part-time jobs and bear their own expenses themselves . wow

Big boobs lady surely is a big time Crook . 

So, we are now into the story where YUU Kun and Band has to fight 1 trouble after the another and then sing happy songs of life . 

I am sure Seo Kouji will put big boobs lady into sunlight when YUU Kun and band 

Succeed . Big boobs lady need some redemption , afterall


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2015)

No link though?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2015)

Getting into real life problems with agencies trying to drain you dry.


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2015)

*Double Page joined.

Fuuka 62 Original Japanese Raw*

*Chapter 57*


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2015)

Shit is starting to remind me of Nana.


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2015)

CHAPTER 063 EXPECTATIONS

*Chapter 45*

Cute Iwami Senpai with those expressions .

YUU Kun spacing out and thinking about the Reason to play around in concerts.

YUU Kun need some work to do on music . Pressure of peoples expectations

The Twitter Introvert YUU Kun visible here .


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2015)

Yuu is underwhelming me, I think his spirit is going to come from remembering Fuuka.  It also is a good set up for later down the line when he starts dating Fuuka Aoi he'll start forgetting Fuuka Akitsuki and his playing will suffer as a result.  Aoi will probably tell him to play for his band and friends now and stop living in the past.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 3, 2015)

Sara-senpai is kill


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2015)

chapter 65 came out a coupled days ago


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2015)

I think the manager will eventually be an ally, probably once she feels the music.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2015)

66      out


----------



## rajin (Jun 23, 2015)

CHAPTER 067 OUR WAY

*Chapter 48*

Iwami Senpai is teased by Seo Kouji a lot .

Tama chan visits YUU Kun and as usual nothing much happens . 

New Spectacle girl made entry n seems she like has something to do with 

Koyuki . Big Boobs Lady came and talked about same low-life plans .

Seo Kouji's art is going down as well as Seo is unable to handle characters .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2015)

Sara is adorable.  It's like Seo is setting her up for failure though.

And oh boy, hikkikomori.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2015)

68

Chapter 84!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2015)

Just a fan after all. All this fake tension


----------



## Morglay (Jul 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2015)

Troll Seo strikes again.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol the manager.  

As Kon would say: "Nee-san!!"


----------



## Morglay (Jul 15, 2015)

Chapter 70


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2015)

Wasn't expecting a grown up Suzuka.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, that was an unexpected encounter. I guess Haruna running into Suzuka was eventually going to happen at some point.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 15, 2015)

If Seo really wants to transcend then another truck kills Suzuka.


----------



## Roman (Jul 15, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> If Seo really wants to transcend then another truck kills Suzuka.



He wouldn't dare. This series would no longer be a masterpiece, but a work so legendary it overshadows any work of fiction ever made and will be made


----------



## rajin (Jul 15, 2015)

CHAPTER 070 NEWS
*
Chapter 70

*MS. ASAHINA  Beautiful . 

I got Emotional . My brother saw the raw and told me look here and 

i said is it YOUNG ASAHINA and then he said It's MS. ASAHINA . 

After a while i have felt my heart racing fast.

It's funny that i still am hoping to see the positive but this 

Chapter Confirmed everything. SEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I really felt the pain and Seo Kouji Reminded me again what real Heart Pain is .


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 15, 2015)

Damn What a MILF


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> If Seo really wants to transcend then another truck kills Suzuka.



Good lord, I wouldn't put it past him


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 16, 2015)

Suzuka leaves Yamato to be with Yuu


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2015)

Yamato leaves Suzuka to be with Haruto.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 16, 2015)

Yuu leaves Suzuka to be with Mikasa.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2015)

In b4 Suzuka dies.


----------



## rajin (Jul 29, 2015)

CHAPTER 072 RABBITS

*this and this

*BOUDOUKAN Day .  New Girl is now the Manager . Everyone Teasing YUU Kun

wow wow wow Koyuki Hinashi is actually the Vocalist of The Rabbits. 

YUU Kun almost knew about it . wow . Seo Kouji for you.

Tama Chan is here for you all . Let's see what Seo Kouji does next week.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2015)

Tama is a stalker-chan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2015)

lmaooooo 

Seo is a rat bastard

we see fuuka fucking conceived in suzuka, yamato beg people, suzuka give up her freaking life dreams for fuuka. Then we watch the little shit grow up in KNIMs drama fest of nonsense he makes sure we're attached to her then kills her off lmaooooooo


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2015)

welcome to summer 2014. lol.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah this guy is late as fuck lol


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

CHAPTER 073 REUNION

*cnet128 translation*

Ms. ASAHINA and YAMATO Kun . 1st appearance .

Kyouki Hinashi . ohh meh . similar to Hedgehogs Idiocy .

YUU Kun Mikasa Nacchi Senpai Iwami Senpai clearly Confident and Happy

The Spectacle guy making comment while watching Ms. AOI . like we don't know

Wakaba Chan asking the same question answered by YUU Kun in Last Chapter

Seooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Last Double Page .  I STILL HAVE HOPES . Yeah Yeah Yeah .

Let's see what Kind of Drama Seo Kouji does Next Week


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2015)

Why does Fuuka still call her husband "Yamato-kun"?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

Because Seo is an autist


----------



## zapman (Aug 5, 2015)

usually its easy to tell who the main girl is gonna be, not sure with this one.


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*Fuuka 74 Raw*

*Chapter 180*


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2015)

74 scans


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2015)

'Haruka' incoming in 4 years


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2015)

that was beautiful


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

CHAPTER 074 FOR YOU

MS. ASAHINA FUUKA   Younger Sister HARUKA

MS. ASAHINA and YAMATO Kun

I still had  a few hopes feelings positivity and i was expecting good but now it's 

all Over. I had a feeling that Seo Kouji is planning to start new season from 

Chapter 076 and now It is almost Clear that is actually the plan of Seo Kouji

Cheap Seo Kouji and Cheap Drama . I am totally Angry and Hurt.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2015)

Those motherfucking feels.

In b4 timeskip and herpes.


----------



## Roman (Aug 26, 2015)

This was actually a pretty nice chapter 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2015)

"Nachi got too full of himself and started making mistakes"


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2015)

CHAPTER 075 BYE BYE

*ONE's version

*Emotional Chapter . Yeah I got a Bit Teary Eyed for 5 Seconds

MS. YOUNG ASAHINA Lovely Smile .

For YUU Kun Seo Kouji has done everything Till now .

The way Seo Kouji has shown 1st 35 Chapters It is done Pretty good .

Still I want to Say SEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Let's see what Seo Kouji Does next week with Cheap Drama .


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2015)

Reminds me of Cross Game.


----------



## rajin (Sep 9, 2015)

CHAPTER 076 SOMETHING'S ABOUT TO START
*
Chapter 25

*Water Park chapter with lot of usual Seo Kouji ecchi .

Hedgehogs is starting fireworks . where are you firefighters?

Seo Kouji started the Next legend . wow . We know where it will go. 

Seo Kouji's new forced drama starts now .


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 9, 2015)

So he's never gonna fall in love again, eh?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Wait first there are two Fuukas, now two Tamas?


----------



## rajin (Sep 16, 2015)

CHAPTER 077 LEARNING FROM THE MASTERS

*Interstellar OST

*It's actually Learning from Edgy Characters.

2nd Arc . wow . Aoi Chan joining THE FALLEN MOON . wow . Like we didn't knew.

Over-hypedresponses from side characters . wow . Seo Kouji for you .


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2015)

She did that on purpose.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2015)

One step closer to Aoi joining the band


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd forgotten how hot Tama is


----------



## rajin (Sep 22, 2015)

CHAPTER 078 KOYUKI'S FEELINGS

*Chapter 41.5 (Volume 4 Extras)

*After all the Idiocy and Seo drama of Chapter 73 74 75 Here we have 

Koyuki Chan aka Tama Chan. Koyuki took action this time and it really felt good

as a reader to see Koyuki Chan taking a strong action and letting YUU Kun know 

these love feelings . Be ready for Seo Kouji idiotic drama for next few chapters.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 22, 2015)

Tama chan will get shafted yet again, because Yuu's gonna fall for new Fuuka. Simply because of the name


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2015)

That shit came out of nowhere. 

Anyway,  I forsee and forced love triangle.  If only to tell Aoi about the original Fuuka, then maybe we'll get some Aoi backstory.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2015)

As long as no one suffers what Asuka did I'll be glad.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2015)

lol. Seo can't help himself. Wish Aoi would have walked in on it. 

This better not be literally the same arc as with original Fuuka.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> As long as no one suffers what Asuka did I'll be glad.



Asuka got shafted so badly Ferkin Haruto


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2015)

Has there ever been a better pose?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2015)

Great......it's the generic "I Fuuka in her. I can love again" plot


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2015)

McSlobs said:


> Great......it's the generic *"I Fuuka in her.* I can love again" plot






It's out.
Chapter 14


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 29, 2015)

fucking break next week


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2015)

He's not just seeing Fuuka in her it seems.
Usually he calls her "Aoi", not by her first name.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2015)

Wonder if he'll find out about the time they met at the beach?


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2015)

CHAPTER 079 WITHOUT THOUGHT

*Ukitake ain't dead.*

SEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Crap Crap Crap Chapter . Seo Kouji really is Disgusting and Shameless Human .

I can See Increase in Rage . Be ready for more Idiocy from Seo Kouji


----------



## Morglay (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't even remember the MC's name after 79 chapters.

Still fuck that guy.

And fuck Seo too.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2015)

How can you not remember after all those "Yuu-kun"s?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 30, 2015)

Every chapter I go: "Ahh, so that was it."

Once I see the message about the legend my mind resets as if to say: "You will never gain anything from this. Muhahaha."


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 30, 2015)

Seo's manga makes GE look like a masterpiece


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah how can you forget all those YUU Kun. I put extra efforts into scribing those names into the minds of everyone.

Thankfully it not takes more than 5 minutes to read a chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2015)

Guerrilla rain storms?   Is that a thing? 

And oh man, Sara is gonna be pissed at Yuu.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 13, 2015)

i wonder how long seo is going to drag aoi not knowing anything out?


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2015)

*Fuuka 81 Raw*

*Chapter 58*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2015)

CHAPTER 081 VISITING THE ILL!

*took no damage*

Koyuki is back and as usual a Love Triangle Chapter.

Mr. Seo Kouji this kind of scenes we have seen pretty often in romance manga . 

Koyuki and Aoi conforming feelings towards YUU Kun.

Koyuki does look cute . what about Aoi . Usual Seo Kouji Drama .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2015)

I knew as soon as I saw the 4th page to get my popcorn.  

Aoi is much better looking than Koyuki.  I can see eventually she's gonna demand why he doesn't call her by her first name though.  I think a Manga from Aoi's perspective would be pretty cool.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 21, 2015)

I still don't get why the girls are so into Yuu. He either shouts, stutters, or acts emo. Just like Haruto in KNIM.


drama incoming. Prepare the mud pit for a cat fight


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2015)

He's not as whiny as Haruto anymore,  he's more like Yamato because he really doesn't take anyone's shit.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 22, 2015)

Is this worse than Kimi no Iru Machi? Cause that made me rage hard.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 22, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Is this worse than Kimi no Iru Machi? Cause that made me rage hard.


Well it is it has Lol-wipe of mc heroine(Fuuka) for popularity reasons, dumb mc who friendzoned Tamaki(if remember correctly the girl who was neighbor of Kimi no Iru Machi's MC and had crush on him) for no reason, and whole set of chars doing what people with common sense never will.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2015)

> Neighbor of Haruto

Wat.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 22, 2015)

Mider T said:


> > Neighbor of Haruto
> 
> Wat.


I was speaking about this girl

Most likely i was wrong(hence remark: "if i remember correctly")
Though Seo makes them too similar anyway.
---------
Added second link hope it will work.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2015)

That link doesn't work.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 22, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Well it is it has Lol-wipe of mc heroine(Fuuka) for popularity reasons, dumb mc who friendzoned Tamaki(if remember correctly the girl who was neighbor of Kimi no Iru Machi's MC and had crush on him) for no reason, and whole set of chars doing what people with common sense never will.


...Cool. I'll give it a try sometime in the future then.


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

CHAPTER 082 EAST!

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.

*Seo style easily fulfilled the conditions of Contract. wow . Best music manga?

Self-praise and self claimed  Mr. Genius Seo Kouji says this is best Music manga.

New band enters the story and even a new legend has started. 

Seo Kouji as usual . Be ready for Festival Cliched and Forced Drama.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2015)

I missed the last chapter so this is like a double release for me...wonder why Sara didn't say anything about Aoi?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2015)

Even after the explanation,  I still don't understand her mindset.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2015)

Nobody talking about chapter 86?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 8, 2015)

Fuuka 1 finishing first in the popularity poll. With 500 votes. Not the difference, but 500 votes.


----------



## Savior (Dec 19, 2015)

I starting reading this again. It's gotten better I think.

Some pacing issues but I like the new Fuuka. The other diva needs to get lost and let the romance develop.

Also that one moment where the spider scared him.....classic Seo. Like a spider scared you and just ended up touching her like that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2015)

I want Seo to create a manga with KOMI.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2015)

Savior said:


> I starting reading this again. It's gotten better I think.
> 
> Some pacing issues but I like the new Fuuka. The other diva needs to get lost and let the romance develop.
> 
> Also that one moment where the spider scared him.....classic Seo. Like a spider scared you and just ended up touching her like that.



Just reminded me of Haruto's troll face when he scared Rin with the spider.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 8, 2016)

I didn't see it


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

Sup, is Fuuka as good as another music manga series like Beck or Wood Stock?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 8, 2016)

uh not really it's different from those. It's slow burning.


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

Is it worthy of reading?


----------



## rajin (Jan 12, 2016)

*Nevermind, twas just a really good cover

More Iwami Senpai fanservice cover page.
*


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2016)

YoBro said:


> Is it worthy of reading?



80 posts, a full rep bar, and b& within 2 weeks...impressive.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Somehow Chapter 89 came out without me knowing.



My automatic notification must have been bugging out too, I haven't noticed new chapters of this in like a month


----------



## rajin (Jan 19, 2016)

*Chapter 159

Ecchi and More Ecchi from Seo Kouji

Ecchi Cover of Girls
*


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 20, 2016)

New chapter is out.


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2016)

*this*


----------



## rajin (Feb 5, 2016)

Chapter 94

Harem is strong in this Chapter. 4 outstanding Girls after an avg. shy guy.

Seriously, When Seo Kouji gonna stop himself from self insert in male characters.


----------



## zapman (Feb 6, 2016)

strong harem.

if not for the name of the manga, if feels different from seo's previous works as there is no clear main girl.











who am i kidding


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2016)

First page of this weeks chapter was packed with cameos


----------



## Savior (Feb 12, 2016)

They need to make an anime out of this.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2016)

Was that Yamato with his youngest daughter running?


----------



## rajin (Feb 16, 2016)

*Chapter 205


*Competition starts with Double page Open Mouth silent voices.


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chapter 097 Day Too

I'm seriously annoyed by this kind of crap forced drama.

That Tama from Hedgehogs is Pure annoyance. Not making any sense at all.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2016)

"She doesn't even have a wikipedia article" 

Well, it was only a matter of time before they performed together.  Let's see how it goes.  I bet it'll go so well that Yuu will accidentally call her Fuuka at the end and realize his mistake then get flustered.


----------



## Savior (Feb 24, 2016)

Drop the music. Focus on the romance. That's what I'm here for.

Fuuka Aoi. Best girl.


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2016)

CHAPTER 098 COLLABORATION

I'm too annoyed to say anything right now. Usual Seo Kouji nonsense and Crap.

Meh Chapter. Buzzword is NATURAL . wow . and that annoying Tama-Chan.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2016)

Sneaky sneaky Twitter-chan.  

And lol @ Aoi talking to Sara like that.


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2016)

*Chapter 208

wow what a band. Let's go watch them. CRAP CRPA CRAP. SEO CRAP.
*


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2016)

*LQ Scan, but good translation!

Now it's annoying Hedgehogs and annoying know-it-all Tama's Turn.
*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2016)

Seo just can't channel the right "music" feel somehow. I enjoyed it in series like Beck but it doesn't seem to work here


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 22, 2016)

rajin said:


> *Link removed
> 
> Seooooooooooooooooooo  Playing with fans feelings again.
> 
> ...


*

<argh>he always does, that's like...his thing now</argh>*


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 22, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Seo just can't channel the right "music" feel somehow. I enjoyed it in series like Beck but it doesn't seem to work here


Because Seo is out of his element. This should be romcom harem first music band manga second. Instead it's a weird reverse where his true talent and what anyone reading the manga really cares about lies in what is secondary.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> Because Seo is out of his element. This should be romcom harem first music band manga second. Instead it's a weird reverse where his true talent and what anyone reading the manga really cares about lies in what is secondary.



I think he's kinda trying out different degrees of background motivation with each major work.
Suzuka had running as a constantly present motivation for the main character, but it didn't set the mood of the entire manga. It wasn't really that much of a sports manga.
In KNIM, the main character "kind of" had a motivation (cooking?) which was never a major point. It was mainly about the relationships.
Fuuka, however, is really dominated by the band music theme.

Maybe I'm just reaching but it makes sense.


----------



## rajin (Mar 23, 2016)

wow Seo Kouji ha done it again. Hedgehogs drama keeps going on.

Seo Kouji used Music as aspiration of Characters but it feels nowhere close to heart.
Whenever their is some show it feels like Music turn into a BIG TOOL of drama.

You don't feel that Music actually is motivation of Characters growth.

This manga can't properly follow romcom part and Harem is actually an annoyance here.
Music theme falls flat when much of actions of characters and drama is idiotic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2016)

What's up with Yuu raising a flag by saying he can see Aoi anytime? Didn't he learn his lesson with the previous Fuuka?


----------



## rajin (Apr 5, 2016)

*Chapter 212

*
Another Ecchi Cover page. Volume 10 has been released*.


*


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2016)

*New chapter!*

Seo Kouji Trying to play with our feelings again

Aoi now knows the name *.
*


----------



## rajin (Apr 13, 2016)

CHAPTER 104 365 DAYS

Our Princess at Cover Page.

and Seooooooooo I literally want to slap this guy. He deserve it.

Then Idiotic and ridiculous new forced drama starts.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2016)

So...did they actually have a proper introduction at that beach or did Aoi somehow cause her to get hit by that car?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2016)

Mider T said:


> So...did they actually have a proper introduction at that beach or did Aoi somehow cause her to get hit by that car?



Inb4 she drove the truck.

Literally a japanese truck driver here appearance wise.


----------



## Scud (Apr 20, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> Inb4 she drove the truck.


Well, you weren't far off.


----------



## rajin (Apr 20, 2016)

CHAPTER 105 THE TRUTH REVEALED

Fuc Seo Kouji. This man will go to hell. I hope some otaku throw rotten eggs on him. slap him. smack him drive a truck and make him run for his life. 

I don't feel anger anymore. It's just that i literally want to slap Seo Kouji.


----------



## rajin (Apr 26, 2016)

*blocked*

*This is Seo Kouji Drama. Yup the Ultimate CLICHE.*


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2016)

Chapter 147

Another stretched chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2016)

Are you ready?
MASTERPIECE


----------



## rajin (May 24, 2016)

Chapter 179

Ahh this is just a Seo Kouji's forced drama. Meme almost turned truth. Hero saves the Heroine.


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2016)

108 and 109 are out.  Not sure why they're taking so long to release.

"I should have been the one to die"  A little too over dramatic for my tastes but I guess it got the job done.  Someone needs to tell these bitches to stop running in front of trucks.


----------



## Roman (May 25, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> Are you ready?
> MASTERPIECE



A true masterpiece, story of legends.


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2016)

Chapter 83


----------



## rajin (Jun 7, 2016)

Read


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2016)

Sara cockblocking hard!  How does Yuu not realize how she feels?


----------



## rajin (Jun 21, 2016)

Chapter 66


----------



## Roman (Jun 29, 2016)

Just dropping by to let you all know Sara-senpai is best grill.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 1, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Chapter 114 is out but where the hell is 113?



Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2016)

DeVision said:


> Link removed


Thanks for that broken link.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Thanks for that broken link.



Is it really broken? It's working for me. :/


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

18 is out


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2016)

Guess 113 will forever be a missing chapter.


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2016)

Chapter 85


----------



## rajin (Aug 4, 2016)

Anime Announced  

I really want to Punch Seo Kouji Now. I hope Anime goes upto Chapter 35 only.


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2016)

New chapter!


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2016)

']


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2016)

People still read this manga?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2016)

I never understood the point of killing off the main girl and then replacing her with some clone. Is it MEANT to be stupid?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 24, 2016)

Vino said:


> I never understood the point of killing off the main girl and then replacing her with some clone. Is it MEANT to be stupid?



No. It's meant to be legendary.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2016)

Roman said:


> No. It's meant to be legendary.



Seo saw my post from the past and decided to take it as a plot point. It's all my fault.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2016)

Forgot about that lol.


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2016)

330 by Sense

WOW    SEO KOUJI    WOW


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2016)

Blessed Seo continues to amaze.


----------



## Rai (Dec 6, 2016)

rajin said:


> Link removed
> 
> WOW    SEO KOUJI    WOW



WTF


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2016)

fuck you Seo Kouji!
What the fuck.
God damn troll mangaka.

dammit


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2016)

This is the kind of bullshit and rage we need more of.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2016)

This is now just going to be Kimi ga Nozomu Eien. 

.....


----------



## Raptor (Dec 7, 2016)

Fuck this manga, really...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 7, 2016)

Seeeeooooooo!! 

Seriously but, fucking hell man.


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

Now have a truck hit the red/pink haired Fuuka


----------



## Scud (Dec 7, 2016)

To be fair, Seo had gone far too long without fucking with the readers. We should have expected some bullshit like this.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2016)

OH BOY HERE WE GO


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2016)

This ride just keeps getting wilder.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2016)

I can't see shit.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2016)

God damn Xenforo.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2016)

I will


----------



## Rai (Dec 9, 2016)

Dream said:


> God damn Xenforo.



So it's because of the forums? It has been weeks like that and still no fix


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 10, 2016)

Seo...no, I can't do this.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2017)

So I completely forgot about it, but the first 2 episodes of the anime are out!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2017)

Right into the arms of another man.


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2017)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA.


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2017)

Chapter 75


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2017)

Hahahahahahahaha. This is the greatest twist ever.

*Spoiler*: _SSEEO_


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2017)

So this bitch was crazy, that explains it.  Guess nobody is ever going to address just how creepy that was.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2017)

That happened.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2017)

Chapter 151.

Man, that was some great cringe and laughing material.  Especially at the end.  And we even got a short Akitsuki family cameo.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2017)

It wasn't on my browser.  In fact 164 was released a few hours before 163.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2017)

I believe you, but it's was online for me. I don't know why.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 3, 2017)

Mider T said:


> New chapter out.
> 
> Makoto reveals he isn't actually gay then immediately gets a haircut that makes him look like an even bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).






Btw. is it me, or does it seem like it's gonna end soon?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't really get that feeling at all tbh.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2017)

Link removed

Yea right.. Like something like this could've happened..


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2017)

Lol @ the cartoony level of supervillainry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 23, 2017)

DeVision said:


> Link removed
> 
> Yea right.. Like something like this could've happened..



ikr? If we assume for instance that they were posting on youtube, the only way to take down their whole channel is if they broke copyright laws, which they obviously didn't because they posted nothing but original content

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 14, 2017)

Suzuka 
I miss that show


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2017)

Chapter 178 is out.
Wow. Just wow. XD


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuuka went this entire chapter naked and didn't even bat an eye.  Yuu has no excuse now other than being a punk bitch.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2017)

Chapter 179.
Who didn't see it comming?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2017)

Hedgehogs huh?  No vocals though.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 27, 2017)

DeVision said:


> Chapter 179.
> Who didn't see it comming?



 I didn't see it coming at all.. 

Anyway, literally just caught up.. What's the release schedule for this series?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> I didn't see it coming at all..
> 
> Anyway, literally just caught up.. What's the release schedule for this series?



It's almost weekly. It was a normal weekly series before. But now the chapters get delayed from time to time.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 27, 2017)

DeVision said:


> It's almost weekly. It was a normal weekly series before. But now the chapters get delayed from time to time.



Oh cool.. What day does it usually come out?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2017)

Today actually.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 28, 2017)

Not today huh..? 

Btw, I saw a bunch of reviews of both the manga and the Anime.. Seems like there's a lot of hate for this series. Does anyone know why?

Cause to me, besides the occasional over the top & unnecessary fan service, it's actually a really enjoyable story with fun characters.. I get that it's not everyone's cup of tea but the hate seems disproportional.. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> Not today huh..?
> 
> Btw, I saw a bunch of reviews of both the manga and the Anime.. Seems like there's a lot of hate for this series. Does anyone know why?
> 
> Cause to me, besides the occasional over the top & unnecessary fan service, it's actually a really enjoyable story with fun characters.. I get that it's not everyone's cup of tea but the hate seems disproportional.. Am I missing something obvious?



It must be because Seo's work is new to you. XD


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 28, 2017)

I've seen the Suzuka anime however many years ago, but other than that the name "Seo" doesn't really ring a bell.

Oh well, I guess there_ is_ something I'm missing.. What other series done by him(her?) would you recommend?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2017)

Kimi no Iru Machi takes place between this and Suzuka.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 28, 2017)

Oohhh really? I'll read & watch that then.. I've actually heard that name dropped a lot but I didn't know it was connected to Suzuka & Fuuka


----------



## DeVision (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow.. Filler chapter in the middle of an arc. XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 3, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Chapter 190 is out.
> 
> Lol @ the bandages on the manager's face.



In 5 more chapters it's ending, right?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2018)

DeVision said:


> In 5 more chapters it's ending, right?


Probably.   This seems to be the finale.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh btw it's over.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 28, 2018)

I loved it


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

Please move to the archives.


----------

